# Fursona species there should be more of, less of and none of in your opinion



## Vibora (Dec 29, 2012)

My opinion is


More of:
Griffins
Reptiles
Birds
*Giraffes* (I love giraffe furries!)
Rhino
Fish! It is super hard to get right but when it is done right, it looks amazing!


Less of:
Cats
Foxes
Wolves

None of:
Monkeys (Honestly, I don't know why monkey furries bother me. If it is super cartoony, it is fine, but very realistic looks bizarre to me... Like Candy Kong. I don't like how that looks.)


----------



## Vibora (Dec 29, 2012)

An example of what I think is a well done fish sona  http://mallanmissan.deviantart.com/art/Fish-furry-centaour-The-Kate-Monzter-314429431 Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## WingDog (Dec 29, 2012)

MORE OF ALL THE FURSONA'S! We need more foxes for sure.

Also monkey fursona's have always kinda bothered me as well.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 29, 2012)

Less:
- sparkledogs
- obnoxious Sonicsonas
- baby / child-sonas
- pretty much anything catering to some kind of fucked up fetish

More: 
- things that are not the above


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2012)

Woodpeckers, dude, woodpeckers


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 29, 2012)

Less canids, more birds, smaller woodland creatures, reptiles and sergals. Especially with fursuiters. What is it, some sorta wolfaboo secret society? I think it's being conformist. Now, a weasel, rat, otter, or bird--we need more of those. Canids are a little overexposed.
Another question...if there are so many dragon fursonas out there, why are there so few dragon suits? Those fursuit parades are an undifferentiated, endless mass of toony canid suiters who think acting "caffeine with sugar" random is cute. I find it annoying. How about more realistic suits? Or am I missing the point of the "funny animal" fandom?


----------



## Vibora (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh, and let me add: "Less sonic furries, More weasel furies" in agreement to above posts


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

more choosing your fursona because YOU like it, or feel a special connection to it. 
More discovering new fursonas through self exploration. 
less people bitching that THERE ARE TOO MANY X FURSONAS. or picking a fursona because it's cool / popular / unique / just to get attention.

i know there's a lot of candids. but i'm not picking a jellyfish because "OOOOH NO ONE ELSE HAS A JELLYFISH." *grump* That goes the other way for people who pick wolves or foxes because there are so many of them and they want to be in some special group or some shit. you have the ability to be WHATEVER YOU WANT don't let other people make the decisions for you.

also, less judging people by their species. so it's a wolf with wings. so what. so it's a sparkle dog. big deal. don't like it, dont' look at it.


----------



## Symlus (Dec 29, 2012)

IMHO: more: amphibians, (varied) dinosaurs [less t-Rex, velociraptors, more quads & such], Avians (auto correct initially changed that to Asians lol). 

           Less: wolves, foxes, dragons, horses (realistic freak me out), and monkeys (same issue). 

Marcus, u jelly of the sergals? Seriously though, I didn't even know of them until about 3-4 months ago, so why less? I rarely see them unless I specifically ask for them.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 29, 2012)

Teh-Drahon said:


> IMHO: more: amphibians, (varied) dinosaurs [less t-Rex, velociraptors, more quads & such], Avians (auto correct initially changed that to Asians lol).
> 
> Less: wolves, foxes, dragons, horses (realistic freak me out), and monkeys (same issue).
> 
> Marcus, u jelly of the sergals? Seriously though, I didn't even know of them until about 3-4 months ago, so why less? I rarely see them unless I specifically ask for them.


Dude, sergals are awesome. I said more sergals, less canids.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

Teh-Drahon said:


> IMHO: more: amphibians, (varied) dinosaurs [less t-Rex, velociraptors, more quads & such], Avians (auto correct initially changed that to Asians lol).
> 
> Less: wolves, foxes, dragons, horses (*realistic freak me out*), and monkeys (same issue).
> 
> Marcus, u jelly of the sergals? Seriously though, I didn't even know of them until about 3-4 months ago, so why less? I rarely see them unless I specifically ask for them.


i can go both ways with that. i've seen some realistic quads that just fascinated me. then i saw this increadibly realistic...i think it was a afghan hound? dressed in a gypsy outfit THAT SCARED THE HELL OUT OF ME.


----------



## Vibora (Dec 29, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> i can go both ways with that. i've seen some realistic quads that just fascinated me. then i saw this increadibly realistic...i think it was a afghan hound? dressed in a gypsy outfit THAT SCARED THE HELL OUT OF ME.



Both ways with me as well. I love realistic quads, wolves and lions, and especially realistic original creations, but realistic horses and monkies scare me...


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 29, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> i can go both ways with that. i've seen some realistic quads that just fascinated me. then i saw this increadibly realistic...i think it was a afghan hound? dressed in a gypsy outfit THAT SCARED THE HELL OUT OF ME.


Please use capitalization...it's hurting my eyes. Sorry :/

I do agree we need less dragons, but with a modification on that statement: dragons with tiny wings or ones that wouldn't fly in general because they're so damn huge. That big ass ain't flying Johnny! That's why I made my dragon-thing into a fluffy short guy (short as me!) with, uh, light scales and perhaps feathers, kinda mimicking the evolution of birds from raptors. Because, dammit I'm a physicist and I'm a killjoy with flight mechanics. Gotta be realistic for me.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

Vibora said:


> Both ways with me as well. I love realistic quads, wolves and lions, and especially realistic original creations, but realistic horses and monkies scare me...


yeah...monkeys are too close to humans i think.  it's like the uncanny valley thing...


----------



## Tiives (Dec 29, 2012)

I think any species will do, really. Let the creator use any species he likes.

But sonicsonas tend to suck, so I would not like to see any of that.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 29, 2012)

More: Animals uplifted to [insert generic fantastical race here].
Less: [Something]Wolf [Adjective][Bodypart]

To expand on the first: Apparently a person turning into an animal (either fully or via a curse such as Lycanthropy), person taking on a robotic animal shape (for style / preference), or so-on is chill, but oddly uplifting an animal is not? Give your dog the ability to see more colors, work a can opener, and use opposable thumbs, I'm sure they won't give a rat's ass that it's no longer socially acceptable sniffing some stranger's ass. And hey, bonus: It allows you to say your character literally is [x] creature in a human body (or maybe Dwarf, Blood Elf, Goblin, whatever). Win-win for you!


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 29, 2012)

Can actually including humans as good guys in your art/stories count?


----------



## Symlus (Dec 29, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Dude, sergals are awesome. I said more sergals, less canids.


I'm sorry, I didn't see the very small word "more" in your sentence. Consider my argument retracted.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 29, 2012)

Teh-Drahon said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't see the very small word "more" in your sentence. Consider my argument retracted.


It's ok, I didn't make it clear enough...hidden in the obtuse grammar (I need to stop that :/). But yeah more sergals please (maybe Mick will finish her stories  ).


----------



## LemonJayde (Dec 29, 2012)

I honestly think that not ALL candids are over-used. I think that we could use some more hyenas.
Anyway;

MORE: Avians (they can be really beautiful) Weasels, reptiles, varied species of dogs, dragons, anything that people ACTUALLY feel a connection to. Not just because it's "cool" or unique"
LESS: Wolves, monkeys, cats, etc.


----------



## Saellyn (Dec 29, 2012)

More: Otters.
Less: Everything else.

Honestly? A thread like this is going to be skewed by personal preferences.





PS. Anyone who says "more sergals" should be banned.


----------



## Vibora (Dec 29, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> I honestly think that not ALL candids are over-used. I think that we could use some more hyenas.
> Anyway;
> 
> MORE: Avians (they can be really beautiful) Weasels, reptiles, varied species of dogs, dragons, anything that people ACTUALLY feel a connection to. Not just because it's "cool" or unique"
> LESS: Wolves, monkeys, cats, etc.



 African dogs are really cool too! I love seeing those.


----------



## Recel (Dec 29, 2012)

Less four eared coyotelikesomethings with punky hair... oh wait!


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

Recel said:


> Less four eared coyotelikesomethings with punky hair... oh wait!


*squints* holy shit I never realized you had four ears until just now. I thought it was the ear on the other side. 

I've seen a ton of hyenas, too. I've seen more hyenas than coyotes actually. African dogs would be cool, but probably easily confused with Hyenas.


----------



## si|ver (Dec 29, 2012)

I haven't really seen any monkeys so I guess I can't say much about them. 
More birds for sure! Bird pokemon are super bad-ass, I'm sure people could draw some really nice bird-sonas if they wanted to.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2012)

Monkeys and apes disturb me too. I think they are already too close to looking human. 

Never the less I agree with wa ha ya.


----------



## Recel (Dec 29, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> *squints* holy shit I never realized you had four ears until just now. I thought it was the ear on the other side.



I'm used to it. Tho the side view doesn't help either. Everyone seems to think I drew it wrong at first.


Aaaaaanyways. I would like to see more creative use. I don't mind a qadzillion foxes, but I do mind a quadzillion foxes with their identical marks in their identical cloths in their identical houses with their identical kids called Jamie and Jennifer.


----------



## kyfox (Dec 29, 2012)

Not big on 'Sonas based off of copyrighted characters like Pokemon, Digimon, Lion King, and Sonic(I'm obviously not alone on that one); also babyfurs creep me out, but to each their own. As far species go, I'd say there are a ton too many God-awful conglomerations of species.(half Umbreon, quarter goat, and a quarter angel.) Monkeys and gorillas aren't a good candidate for fursonas IMO.

I really think there should be more rodents and rabbits(there's a moderate amount, but I like them.)


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

kyfox said:


> Not big on 'Sonas based off of copyrighted characters like Pokemon, Digimon, Lion King, and Sonic(I'm obviously not alone on that one); also babyfurs creep me out, but to each their own. As far species go, I'd say there are a ton too many God-awful conglomerations of species.(half Umbreon, quarter goat, and a quarter angel.) Monkeys and gorillas aren't a good candidate for fursonas IMO.
> 
> I really think there should be more rodents and rabbits(there's a moderate amount, but I like them.)


Oh geeze babyfurs no. It's like those grown adult men who think they're still babies and buy giant diapers and sleep in cribs...*shudder*



Fallowfox said:


> Monkeys and apes disturb me too. I think they are already too close to looking human.
> 
> Never the less I agree with wa ha ya.



Wa *YA* Ha hun  close though!

I think the ONLY time a monkey costume wouldn't freak me out is a Planet of the Apes cosplay


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 29, 2012)

More ungulates...more birds...more crocodilians...come to think of it I never see any dinosaur 'sonas.

I'm not even gonna say less foxes and wolves. If lots of people exhibit the traits we commonly associate with those animals, have at it.


----------



## idejtauren (Dec 29, 2012)

More cows.
More horse-like creatures that aren't actual horses. (Zebra, giraffe, etc)


----------



## NewYork (Dec 29, 2012)

Seriously Sonic and horse furries are freakin' dumb. Though I would love to see some more of mice/otter/beaver/woodland type

And to this day I have never, EVER, come across another Dhole like me. Need way more of those guys.....


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

NewYork said:


> Seriously Sonic and horse furries are freakin' dumb. Though I would love to see some more of mice/otter/beaver/woodland type
> 
> And to this day I have never, EVER, come across another Dhole like me. Need way more of those guys.....


why is there so much hate against horse furries? Just curious, I'm kinda new and I just don't get what the big deal is. It's an animal just like any other. I can see hate against MLP furries because of the unoriginal aspect of it...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 29, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> also, less judging people by their species. so it's a wolf with wings. so what. so it's a sparkle dog. big deal. don't like it, dont' look at it.


When did we jump from wanting something to appear less, to judging people by their fursona species?

Also, this makes no sense. People are allowed to have negative opinions and dislikes about whatever the hell they want.
By that logic, if you don't like that some people don't want to see certain things, then don't look at their words.
Shit just goes in one big circle, because it's an invalid argument to make based on how the brain works and the amounts of hypocrisy it displays.


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 29, 2012)

Dinosaurs. Yes.
(I've never seen any monkey fursonas, but I'm new here, so I don't think I'd know.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> why is there so much hate against horse furries? Just curious, I'm kinda new and I just don't get what the big deal is. It's an animal just like any other. I can see hate against MLP furries because of the unoriginal aspect of it...



Because since horses are well endowed _anybody_ choosing a horse to represent themselves is obviously choosing it as a manifestory compensation for their own shortcomings. 

The idea that someone might like horses for any othe reason is simply absurd.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 29, 2012)

What should there be more of? Well.........

Otters. Just otters. Go watch Tarka the Otter (I believe it's available somewhere on the internet. Everything is.) and you'll understand. Emperor penguins are pretty cool too, as are monitor lizards.


What should there be less of?

As has already been said, monkeys are a _bit_ too human-like already, which makes them looks a bit weird and a tiny bit creepy if drawn in a realistic way (they're ok in a cartoony style). But if somebody wants them as their species, that's fine by me. Sparkeldogs and babyfurs go without saying.


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 29, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Because since horses are well endowed _anybody_ choosing a horse to represent themselves is obviously choosing it as a manifestory compensation for their own shortcomings.
> 
> The idea that someone might like horses for any othe reason is simply absurd.



Hah, and then what if the horse in question is a mare? That'll make the haters eat their words.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> When did we jump from wanting something to appear less, to judging people by their fursona species?
> 
> Also, this makes no sense. People are allowed to have negative opinions and dislikes about whatever the hell they want.
> By that logic, if you don't like that some people don't want to see certain things, then don't look at their words.
> Shit just goes in one big circle, because it's an invalid argument to make based on how the brain works and the amounts of hypocrisy it displays.


sorry I misunderstood the question due to most people's responses. I wasn't implying that EVERYBODY acts this way. I was referring to people who attack certain species out of nowhere. I just don't understand it, but then again I'm new, so, :/ there's a difference between people not wanting to see certain things, and people who outright attack others because of their choice of species. I respect people's opinions, I understand that maybe people who have been in the fandom for a long time are probably sick to death of seeing so many foxes and wolves. But there's a difference between "I am sick of seeing X!" and "X's are fucking dumb as shit.". At least to me. I probably worded my first post so it was easily misinterpreted. 



Fallowfox said:


> Because since horses are well endowed _anybody_ choosing a horse to represent themselves is obviously choosing it as a manifestory compensation for their own shortcomings.
> 
> The idea that someone might like horses for any othe reason is simply absurd.


Well, my sister is Asexual and one of her fursonas is a mare, so I guess that blows your theory right out the window. I guess anybody choosing a horse because they happen to like the animal is absurd to you.


----------



## Foxtrot53 (Dec 30, 2012)

Birds, definitely. Who wouldn't want wings?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2012)

Man I just want more variety. More birds, how about some penguins. Obscure animals like pengolins, vultures, etc. I would love to make a Pengolin 'sona. As I said in a similar thread to this one It's not that I don't like any of the ten thousand wolves and foxes it's that I get so bored seeing them. I don't have to like your fursona, but I wish more people would branch out and diversify the fursona landscape. Although one thing I will say is that I don't like slapping wild colors on a perfectly good animal. "Hey I'm a wolf, but I'm fucking orange with teal-blue eyes and a red streak." Often looks so garish to me. 

As it is I'm presently working on a sloth fursona because for a while now sloths have been climbing my 'favorite animals' list. I figured with my re entry into the fandom I might as well go with that. I also wanted sort of a challenge to make such a bizarre animal work as an anthro. God I love sloths. "You guys evolve to get faster and stronger I'll be over here with my minimal muscle mass and molasses-like metabolism." K cool.

P.S Apparently I'm HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2012)

The obscure creatures often just look really weird or unidentifiable. 

The creatures which are well known probably would too if they were not familiar.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 30, 2012)

More:

Birds.
Reptiles (inc, lizards, turtles, snakes, etc)
Amphibians.
Dragon fursuiters (there're lots of people with them as fursonas, but not many have fursuits).
Small mammals like rabbits, hamsters, guinea pigs, etc.
Sea animals.

Less:

Wolves.
Foxes.
Canids in general.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 30, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Obscure animals like pengolins, vultures, etc. I would love to make a Pengolin 'sona.




Pangolin's do seem very cool. It's rather a coincidence that you should post that, too, because this very morning I was lying in my bed, watching a nature programme, and pangolin's were mentioned. They had the presenter, David Attenborough, right up close to a giant pangolin (I'm not using the word "giant" in a descriptive way. That's it's scientific name) in the wild. I thought "that'd be an interesting candidate for a fursona".


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Pangolin's do seem very cool. It's rather a coincidence that you should post that, too, because this very morning I was lying in my bed, watching a nature programme, and pangolin's were mentioned. They had the presenter, David Attenborough, right up close to a giant pangolin (I'm not using the word "giant" in a descriptive way. That's it's scientific name) in the wild. I thought "that'd be an interesting candidate for a fursona".


They're so cool looking. Now that I think of it, a pengolin is a scaly yet also a mammal  Shit maybe I'll tackle a pengolin 'sona.


----------



## Azure (Dec 30, 2012)

I think there should be less people taking the entire idea of fictional representations of their ideals as seriously as this.


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 30, 2012)

Sparkedogs and babyfurs just freak me out.


----------



## Bulveye (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not really interested in creating a whole fursona with back story and all that stuff, but if I ever feel the need to get a second fursuit I'm going to go with a sloth. I haven't seen any sloth suits. One comes up on google images but it's not that great and it's only a head.


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 31, 2012)

Less dragons. Please, God, less dragons.

I know wings aren't a species, but any fursona that has wings, that shouldn't have them... shouldn't have them.

Also, I agree with other posters that listed any licensed fantasy, or stylized creature as characters: Sonic, Pokemon, Digimon, MLP, and Disney characters just bother me.

We need more of:
Sharks
Rhinos
Nagas
Bulls
Alligators
Pigs
Frogs
Goats
Rams


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> sorry I misunderstood the question due to most people's responses. I wasn't implying that EVERYBODY acts this way. I was referring to people who attack certain species out of nowhere. I just don't understand it, but then again I'm new, so, :/ there's a difference between people not wanting to see certain things, and people who outright attack others because of their choice of species. I respect people's opinions, I understand that maybe people who have been in the fandom for a long time are probably sick to death of seeing so many foxes and wolves. But there's a difference between "I am sick of seeing X!" and "X's are fucking dumb as shit.". At least to me. I probably worded my first post so it was easily misinterpreted.
> 
> 
> Well, my sister is Asexual and one of her fursonas is a mare, so I guess that blows your theory right out the window. I guess anybody choosing a horse because they happen to like the animal is absurd to you.



I was being sarcastic. ._.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 31, 2012)

More birds. None of anything else.

MASTER RACE


----------



## Black Ice (Jan 1, 2013)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> more choosing your fursona because YOU like it, or feel a special connection to it.



This x9000

Who cares if there are "too many" of a certain kind of furry? If they want to be a wolf/dog/cat/dragon, let them be.

I'd like to see more realistic fursuits of every kind.


----------



## idejtauren (Jan 1, 2013)

Here's a new one I spotted a few days ago and have never seen before.

A yak.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 1, 2013)

Also, I rarely see any DOMESTIC cat fursonas. Especially the short-faced ones like persians.


----------



## NekoOtome (Jan 1, 2013)

More specific species/breeds, less generic cats/dogs/animals.


----------



## Kenzie (Jan 2, 2013)

I've never had a fursona or anything and I'm new to all this, but I don't think there should be less of anything at all. Foxes or cats or whatever might be overused or boring to you, but not to someone else. It seems a little discouraging to me.

In my stupid newbie opinion I say there should be more of everything.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 2, 2013)

Saellyn said:


> PS. Anyone who says "more sergals" should be banned.



You're just jealous of the master race.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> More:
> Dragon fursuiters (there're lots of people with them as fursonas, but not many have fursuits).


Hey, that's what I'm planning on doing. I'm saving up right now. Also, there seems to be a great lack of dragon fursuiters with wings so it's like only 1% of suiters wear dragon suits, and 10% of that 1% have wings. And then a lot of those suits, wings or no, are toony. How about a realistic dragon suit with wings? I'm sure there's some out there, but there needs to be more.

Maybe in general, there needs to be more realistic "fursonas" out there, less joke-porn pictures and more general-use ones. Realism (or stylized drawings) are what we need because it makes our art output look better. So less "emo" sparkle dogs or special snowflake sparkle anything, please. And more realism.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 2, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Maybe in general, there needs to be more realistic "fursonas" out there, less joke-porn pictures and more general-use ones. Realism (or stylized drawings) are what we need because it makes our art output look better. So less "emo" sparkle dogs or special snowflake sparkle anything, please. And more realism.



But too much of that and the fandom is full of generically (though biologically correctly) colored canines and such. I don't mind the funky colors, despite my not choosing to use them in my personal work.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2013)

Needs more toxic flamingobots, if you're not going to be taken seriously you may as well do it in style


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 2, 2013)

One animal I think there should be more of are dik-diks. They're like small antelopes, and they live in pairs of male and female for a majority of their lives. They stay on the same territory all their lives too. I think I'll try make a dik-dik fursona later on, and seeing as they live in pairs I'll probably make two. They could act as a sort of double-act, or maybe a comedy duo.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 2, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> But too much of that and the fandom is full of generically (though biologically correctly) colored canines and such. I don't mind the funky colors, despite my not choosing to use them in my personal work.


Quite right...I guess we need a balance between the toony and realistic stuff


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 2, 2013)

Vibora said:


> An example of what I think is a well done fish sona  http://mallanmissan.deviantart.com/art/Fish-furry-centaour-The-Kate-Monzter-314429431 Isn't it beautiful?


That is seriously close to one of the Mobs in Perfect World International.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 3, 2013)

We should have more bears, Bears are cool.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2013)

Delta Fox said:


> We should have more bears, Bears are cool.



On this note I find it difficult to find bears that don't have fat tummies. Some slim bears would be nice.


----------



## HillyRoars (Jan 4, 2013)

More: Diversity in Dog breeds, Jackals(demands the bf), Cows, Insects, and rodents 
Less: Sonic...I don't mind Foxes and Wolves but sonic :S


----------



## LemonJayde (Feb 6, 2013)

I want more Marsupials >:C


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 6, 2013)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> more choosing your fursona because YOU like it, or feel a special connection to it.
> More discovering new fursonas through self exploration.
> less people bitching that THERE ARE TOO MANY X FURSONAS. or picking a fursona because it's cool / popular / unique / just to get attention.
> 
> ...




I could not possibly agree more. If you make a fursona, that character is yours regardless of how many other fursonas there are out there that use a similar species. I get that people get bored of seeing canids etc everywhere, but if that's what a person feels suits them best then, for the sake of their own integrity, that's what they should pick. Choosing something due to peer pressure or fear of ridicule only serves to stifle the creativity that people actually WANT others in the fandom to have. Be creative, but be you and make your own decisions!

Foxes get a lot of crap on this board but that'll never make me change a character that I put a lot of heart into creating. He's mine. And will be mine long after we all move on from these boards to our regularly scheduled lives.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 6, 2013)

Dyluck said:


> More birds. None of anything else.
> 
> MASTER RACE



*brofist*

also, more dinosaurs and general extinct critters. Just because, I'm not _biased_ or anything :I


----------



## kattedyret (Feb 6, 2013)

More rodents, avians and asian-style dragons!


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd say the fandom could use more sloths but if there were nothing would ever get done. Without coffee anyway.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 6, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Hey, that's what I'm planning on doing. I'm saving up right now. Also, there seems to be a great lack of dragon fursuiters with wings so it's like only 1% of suiters wear dragon suits, and 10% of that 1% have wings. And then a lot of those suits, wings or no, are toony. How about a realistic dragon suit with wings? I'm sure there's some out there, but there needs to be more.
> 
> Maybe in general, there needs to be more realistic "fursonas" out there, less joke-porn pictures and more general-use ones. Realism (or stylized drawings) are what we need because it makes our art output look better. So less "emo" sparkle dogs or special snowflake sparkle anything, please. And more realism.


Wings are a pain in the ass, especially at cons.  I stopped wearing mine as it was to much of a hassle.  People always bumping into them, me turning around and accidentally whacking someone, and elevators.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 6, 2013)

Take all of the species and lock them in Death camps hotels for 3 days to party and collect massive STDS, then gas them with toxic chemicals of all kinds.

That'll solve the overpopulation of every furry species.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 6, 2013)

Well all the crap food most people eat at cons the toxic gas is a given XD


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Wings are a pain in the ass, especially at cons.  I stopped wearing mine as it was to much of a hassle.  People always bumping into them, me turning around and accidentally whacking someone, and elevators.




I'd like to see a picture of the wings, I didn't know you even had them for your suit!


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Feb 6, 2013)

Vibora said:


> None of:
> Monkeys


I gotta disagree, but less Candy Kong or Tiny Kong, but maybe I just want hairy humans with tails :/

I like the fishy woman though, she's just scalier mermaid


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Well all the crap food most people eat at cons the toxic gas is a given XD



A gas that does not involve 3 days worth of Taco Bell clogging their large intestine.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Wings are a pain in the ass, especially at cons.  I stopped wearing mine as it was to much of a hassle.  People always bumping into them, me turning around and accidentally whacking someone, and elevators.


What if the wings are, like, collapsible so they don't take up too much space unless you unfold them?

In any case, I would agree that certain times there should be no wings...or no suit for that matter. Like when there's food around or nerd with Cheetos residue on his fingers.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 6, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I'd like to see a picture of the wings, I didn't know you even had them for your suit!


I'll have to dig up a pic from an old con, or just take a pic of the wings themselves.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 9, 2013)

For myself,
More of:
Endangered species (of any kind) furs

Can't really think of any fur species I'd like to see less of.


----------



## Riho (Feb 9, 2013)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> *squints* holy shit I never realized you had four ears until just now. I thought it was the ear on the other side.
> 
> I've seen a ton of hyenas, too. I've seen more hyenas than coyotes actually. African dogs would be cool, but probably easily confused with Hyenas.



Are you saying less hyenas, punk?
They are INSANE!
And I am insane. 
Therefore, I connect with hyenas, because I laugh at fucking everything.


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 11, 2013)

Let people be what they want to be.


----------



## Annex. (Feb 11, 2013)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> more choosing your fursona because YOU like it, or feel a special connection to it.
> More discovering new fursonas through self exploration.
> less people bitching that THERE ARE TOO MANY X FURSONAS. or picking a fursona because it's cool / popular / unique / just to get attention.
> 
> ...



i'm in agreement with you there, especially as someone with more than one fursona. i see myself as a multi-dimensional creature and different fursonas bring out different big aspects of me. so when people bash an abundance of canine furs (as an example), then it kinda hurts, since one of mine is a dog and he's an important part of how i go about socializing in the furry community, especially since when i first got into the fandom.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 11, 2013)

More chipmunks, capybaras, skinks, platypuses, to name a few.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2013)

Riho said:


> Are you saying less hyenas, punk?
> They are INSANE!
> And I am insane.
> Therefore, I connect with hyenas, because I laugh at fucking everything.



And Hyenas are special in their own way.


----------



## Troj (Feb 11, 2013)

More sea creatures, certainly. I'd love to see some fish, some jellyfish, some nudibranchs (especially!), and more sharks.

More insects and arachnids. Walking sticks are under-appreciated in general, and I think a scorpion-sona would be great fun.

More annelids. I know they aren't glamorous, but they're essential to our ecosystem, dammit! A creative person could do some really cool things with an earthworm-sona.

Likewise, I think a slug-sona or snail-sona has great potential. A skilled fursuit-builder could probably construct a gorgeous shell.

I've never seen an axolotl-sona, and they're fantastic, fascinating critters.

I adore frogs and newts, so I'm disappointed that I don't see more amphibians in the furry community.


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 11, 2013)

Off Topic:   FEWER! It's *fewer*.  Numbers use the word fewer, amounts use the word less. You have a fursona or a few fursonas, not some quantity of fursona. You count them one fursona, two fursonas, three fursonas, not 78.2 units of fursona. /end grammar rant

On Topic:   
Fewer bizzare hybrids. If I fox doesn't fit, pick another species that fits better. No need to cross it with a dozen other things. I don't really understand the species parameters of "angel", "god", or "demon" either. I always thought that was a job, not a species.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 11, 2013)

Springdragon said:


> *fewer*.



Mein FÃ¼hrer?

Anyways, more sergals, more unique/special species,
Less: dogs, dragons, wolves, etc. My full list is on the beginning pages. 

Reason: too many of the "Fewer" stuff. Be what you want to be, just be certain in it.


----------



## Troj (Feb 11, 2013)

I admit I wince or raise an eyebrow whenever I come across impossible or implausible cross-species hybrids, but that may just be because I'm stodgy, rigid, and have read too many biology books. 

I also raise an eyebrow when people feel compelled to toss _every_ canine or _every_ feline species into the fursona blender and press "On." Most people won't be able to tell your fursona is actually a cross or a hybrid anyway, so unless you've got a very good reason for it, why bother with the mixed-up mammalian mulligatawny?

Of course, there are times where breaking the rules actually works, so I'm not proposing that these personal preferences of mine be written in stone for all time. I've seen some very cool rabiroos, for example, and I know of some people whose hybrid or mixed-breed fursona is intended as a metaphor for their own mixed ethnic or racial heritage.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 12, 2013)

I vote for less angel/demon/god hybrids. Its weird enough to have cheetah-bunny-butterflies, we really don't need to add "fallen angel" to that.


----------



## Troj (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, and given the angels, demons, and gods that ya'll say are running around, why don't I hear more about just generic nature spirits? A nature spirit has excellent fursona potential, because then, there's a plausible explanation as to why they're an animal, or appear animal-esque.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

I want more of these:




What species is this ...?


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 12, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Mein FÃ¼hrer?
> 
> Anyways, more sergals, more unique/special species,
> Less: dogs, dragons, wolves, etc. My full list is on the beginning pages.
> ...


What about sergal-like bipedal dragons who don't breath fire, and whose wings can actually support their weight and aren't magic ornamental things?


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> What about sergal-like bipedal dragons who don't breath fire, and whose wings can actually support their weight and aren't magic ornamental things?


I'm going to get hate from all of the hardcore furries out there (or closet hardcore furries, so be it); but what's a Sergal? I know Citra's from way back in the day as they got popular, but when I think of a Sergal ... I think of a shark wolf.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 12, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I'm going to get hate from all of the hardcore furries out there (or closet hardcore furries, so be it); but what's a Sergal? I know Citra's from way back in the day as they got popular, but when I think of a Sergal ... I think of a shark wolf.



It's a...yeah, a shark-wolf. Trancy Mick made them for a story long ago, now they've exploded in popularity because they look really cool.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 12, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> What about sergal-like bipedal dragons who don't breath fire, *and whose wings can actually support their weight* and aren't magic ornamental things?


This annoys me too. Sometimes I see something with tiny wings compared to their body and I just think "that thing shouldn't be able to fly". I know in real life, bees can, but they have tiny wings that are able to flap _really_ fast.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> It's a...yeah, a shark-wolf. Trancy Mick made them for a story long ago, now they've exploded in popularity because they look really cool.


What other furry species are there? 

I now know what Sergals are -- fucking sweet, Shark Wolves. Citra's ... there's got to be a list of everything out there. >.>


----------



## Troj (Feb 12, 2013)

Shark-Wolf sounds like an amazing SyFy original movie.

Oh, and *Bambi*---obviously, that's a fox .


----------



## Tiives (Feb 12, 2013)

Bambi said:


> post


That's your average furfag.

:V


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 12, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This annoys me too. Sometimes I see something with tiny wings compared to their body and I just think "that thing shouldn't be able to fly". I know in real life, bees can, but they have tiny wings that are able to flap _really_ fast.


Also, bees are very, very light, so they don't need too large of a wingspan. A dragon, especially the traditional kind, holy shit, you'd be talking about sixty-foot wingspans.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 12, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Also, bees are very, very light, so they don't need too large of a wingspan. A dragon, especially the traditional kind, holy shit, you'd be talking about sixty-foot wingspans.


Hollow bones like birds can reduce that number but yeah, small wings on a dragon ain't gonna work.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2013)

Previously I said monkey characters disturbed me, however recently I thought wonchop's was okay.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 20, 2013)

I desperately want to see one of these.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 20, 2013)

It'd be nice to see more more mountain goats.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 20, 2013)

More squirrels, skunks and things that begin with a 'sg' sound in general.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 20, 2013)

Blues said:


> I desperately want to see one of these.


A porcupine was actually one of the ideas I was playing around with for a unusual kind of fursuit you don't see every day. Likely one I'll be attempting much later on down the road though, as I've no idea yet how I'll be able to make all those quills and make them so they won't actually take an eye out. 
So much as its all fun and games until someone gets hurt, I don't think having a furry hugger impaled on my suit would be particular fun. Hilarious perhaps, but not fun for me.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd actually love to see more insects. They're hard to make "cute" but when done the right way are absolutely cool. I think sea turtles have been ignored completely so they need some love. 

And I'd actually love to see more monkey/apes. Just look at this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9248783/ Adorable.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 20, 2013)

Less leopards, I despise those nasty little buggers Â£ :v


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 20, 2013)

Insects and turtles are, in my view, pushing towards 'being different for the sake of it'.



DarthLeopard said:


> Less leopards, I despise those nasty little buggers Â£ :v



Less leopards and more panthers!

..Wait what's the difference again?


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 20, 2013)

Panthers is actually another form of panthera which is the genus that lions tigers jaguars and leopards all branch off from. Black panthers specifically are just a variation of the jaguar which is cousins with leopards but are not the same thing

Fun facts time

Leopard: Panthera Pardus(me)
Jaguar: Panthera Onca
Snow Leopard: Panthera, or Uncia, Uncia


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 20, 2013)

Not enough Thylacines in the fandom.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

I just think people should choose what most represents them. I understand there are a ton of people choosing Fox, but I wasn't aware of that, I chose it because that animal is the most like my personality and even looks. Of course some people say I should be a giraffe because I'm tall and I could see some kind of spotted animal because I have freckles, but I'm going with Fox. I also like to keep it simple you know? I dropped the species mix thing a while ago because it was just too cheap and I leave my design basic and simplistic. None of this shapeshifting, wings, glowing stuff, a ref sheet detailing my penis type, none of that. Fuzz is a simple Fox and a balanced part of your morning breakfast. Remember to get your two scoops a day!


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 13, 2013)

Fewer mice! I need to be the only one. :V


NekoOtome said:


> More specific species/breeds, less generic cats/dogs/animals.


I've seen furs take this too far, though. People who pick a type of a subspecies of a subspecies of a subspecies of a subspecies of a species sometimes come off as trying way too hard. Screw "Soft-Padded Methicanidianus Wolfulugus Icerlaskan Medium-Snouted Grey Wolf." Just say you're a fucking wolf.  

Also, screw you guys, I never get sick of seeing dragons. But for some reason, sometimes dragons with super small wings bother me but flying dragons without them don't. I guess because Eastern dragons can fly but don't have wings. Vicious and primal eastern dragons bother me, though. As far as what I want to see more of goes, um... IDK, it's really not about species to me but about furry art style. I even like seeing sparkledogs if it's go'n about in a way that looks cool. I can go into specific art styles I want to see more or less of but _nah,_ I'll save it for some other time. One more thing on dragons: _No shit_, there aren't many dragon fursuiters!  Those bitches are hard to draw, can you imagine how hard a suit would be to make!?

P.S: I know that porcupine should creep me out, but I just love it! Can I eat it?
P.S.S: Oi, I've thought of a species I want more of! _Skunks!_ They're so cute and it's hard to fuck up an anthro skunk design. We need more than our resident Flower err I mean Saliva.


Troj said:


> More annelids. I know they aren't glamorous, but they're essential to our ecosystem, dammit! A creative person could do some really cool things with an earthworm-sona.


Or an uncreative person with an Earthworm Jim recolor. 
And _darnit Troj_, you know being a genderless earthworm would be no fun! Furries are only interested in large horse dicks and intersex sonas that somehow have a perfect 7-inch dick, balls, and a well-functioning vagina. :V


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 13, 2013)

Less people who choose completely random animals just to be unique.  I have no issue with choosing unconventional species, but it should be for some reason other than just wanting to stand out.


----------



## Troj (Mar 13, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'd actually love to see more insects. They're hard to make "cute" but when done the right way are absolutely cool. I think sea turtles have been ignored completely so they need some love.



You mean like this? Technically, he's a mascot, but he's adorable (and a mantis):


----------



## Hewge (Mar 13, 2013)

Less wolves and foxes!
*
More otters!*


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 13, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Less wolves and foxes!
> *
> More otters!*


Amen!  FAF would be a wonderful place if we could increase our populations (hold your otter-slut jokes, I just mean more of us joining).


----------



## Avlenna (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I've said this before, but I think there should be more okapi.  I also think the dhole and maned wolf should make more appearances.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 15, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Not enough Thylacines in the fandom.



Yes! And marsupials in general. Opossums, wombats... and where's the love for quolls, numbats, and pig-footed bandicoots?! Also more prehistoric species, including dinosaurs. But since mammals seem so popular, there's a whole plethora of exotic prehistoric mammals to explore. Diprotodons, y'all!

There's not really anything I'd like to see less of. After all, if we get more of other things, problem solved, amiright?



Fallowfox said:


> Insects and *turtles *are, in my view, pushing towards 'being different for the sake of it'.



Maybe I'm showing my age here, but I always thought the TMNT were a great anthropomorphic representation of turtles. They were hardly... Jeff Goldblum in the Fly!

I'm just glad I didn't see any hatin' on the bears in this thread, because I just joined, and I don't want to be the first person laid off in the pawlocaust.


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 15, 2013)

Moar foxes, less coydogs! :V

but really, I don't care how many of each or what percentage there are of any species, as long as people just choose what they want to be.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 15, 2013)

I want to see some Muttshroom 'sonas. Get on it.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Mar 15, 2013)

Needs more bats, needs fewer wolves (dear god), and needs zero Homestuck characters.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 15, 2013)

It'd be interesting to see more Aardvarks.


----------



## Namba (Mar 15, 2013)

More lemurs.


----------



## Troj (Mar 15, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> It'd be interesting to see more Aardvarks.



Much obliged!


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I want to see some Muttshroom 'sonas. Get on it.



lol isn't that from Earthbound/Mother 3?

If so I approve of more of these.

Also I'd just like to see more animal species in general other than canine or feline, which I think people are drawn to so often because those are like the most common household pets or at least related to them.  Or I'd like to see more dog and cat breeds.  Like, like BEAGLES and Japanese BOBTAILS!


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 15, 2013)

More of:
Sergals
Nevreans
Gryphons
Insects/Arthropods
Demons
Birds

Less of:
Foxes
Big cats
Wolves
Sonic sonas
Pokesonas
Digisonas
Otters
"Special Snowflakes", basically anything that looks like a rainbow puked all over them. This applies to all species.

Much less of:
Citras
Monkeys/Apes/any primate too similar to humans
Crazy hybrids


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 15, 2013)

Needs moar canids and OCs (as long as they're good).


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 15, 2013)

Arthropods are barely even furry in my view. 

They get a similar response from me to 'Hey guys look at my new Protozoa-sona'.


----------



## Nashida (Mar 15, 2013)

Canines and felines are fine, but add some more species to the mix. I'd love to see a steppe cat, or a serval as a fursona. For dogs, so many people are things like huskies and g-sheps, while other breeds get ignored. An afghan hound, for example. Those are some beautiful dogs.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 15, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> lol isn't that from Earthbound/Mother 3?


Yessssss 

Overall I just want more variety. It's nota huge problem but when every other new member is wolf, wolf, wolf, fox, fox, wolf, ARCTIC!wolf it gets boring. Glad we got another sloth up in this hizzy.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 15, 2013)

I may just be using wolf as a placeholder until I find something that fits me better. I have no problem with the fact that a lot of furries are canids but I completely agree that there could be a little more variation. Personally, monkeys seem too close to human to really be called furry but hey, if that's your thing then that's your thing.


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 15, 2013)

We need more winged wolves


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 16, 2013)

More kangaroos, sloths, rams, mountain goats, birds, squirrels, lemurs. Just more variety in general.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 16, 2013)

More eastern dragons too.


----------



## Namba (Mar 16, 2013)

No. This land needs more ringtails. You fuckers.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

There are too many dragons, dogs, wolves, and foxes.
I realize that this is very hypocritical of me, however I"m new to this fandom and still don't entirely get the fursona thing, and I"m still trying to figure mine out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> No. This land needs more ringtails. You fuckers.



What about indris? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indri

they're lemurs too but bigger and cuddlier

In fact the diversity of lemurs is fantastic, but some of them look too much like ET.


Also a further unrelated note. Why whale sonas? I really don't understand why these appeal to some.


----------



## Namba (Mar 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> What about indris? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indri
> 
> they're lemurs too but bigger and cuddlier
> 
> ...



AH! Those are gorgeous! I think the thing that appeals to me the most is their piercing stare. I mean... those eyes, man!

Know what makes less sense than whales, though? Sharks (yes offense).


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> AH! Those are gorgeous! I think the thing that appeals to me the most is their piercing stare. I mean... those eyes, man!
> 
> Know what makes less sense than whales, though? Sharks (yes offense).



The whole lemur clade is just lovely in general, eventhough furless faces is sometimes weird. The big yellow eyes are very wolf like, but not in the same cruel way. 

The indri's local name means 'ancestor of man'. I wish it was indicative of our ancestry rather than those gross frumpy chimpanzees. 

Agreed with sharks. Aquatic fishy things and anything that is hauled out of the ocean covered in slime is rather...getting so far away from the standard idea of a furry that it feels like people are choosing those species just to be special snowflakes.


----------



## Traven V (Mar 16, 2013)

I say let it grow baby, let it grow...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The whole lemur clade is just lovely in general, eventhough furless faces is sometimes weird. The big yellow eyes are very wolf like, but not in the same cruel way.
> 
> The indri's local name means 'ancestor of man'. I wish it was indicative of our ancestry rather than those gross frumpy chimpanzees.
> 
> Agreed with sharks. Aquatic fishy things and anything that is hauled out of the ocean covered in slime is rather...getting so far away from the standard idea of a furry that it feels like people are choosing those species just to be special snowflakes.



I must respectfully disagree, Fallow. Not all furries should just be...well, furry. That's what gives us a million wolves and foxes. And don't get me started on the otter invasion. We'd have no avians or scalies if that were the case and what would become of me or Lizardking? :V

There's an artist on FA, Pac  ( http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pac/ ), whose work with aquatic furries is quite tasteful. She does all kinds of creatures from the animal kingdom too. But take a look at these: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9143789/ 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9145319/ 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9368285/

Each has such character to it, which in the end is the true goal of furries I think. After all, animals are so much more easier to humanize than actual humans.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 16, 2013)

I rather enjoy being a shark. Particularly a reef shark. A timid but skilled predator, usually non-violent, but may strike if attacked first. 

Also, sharks aren't slimy.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 17, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I must respectfully disagree, Fallow. Not all furries should just be...well, furry. That's what gives us a million wolves and foxes. And don't get me started on the otter invasion. We'd have no avians or scalies if that were the case and what would become of me or Lizardking? :V
> 
> There's an artist on FA, Pac  ( http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pac/ ), whose work with aquatic furries is quite tasteful. She does all kinds of creatures from the animal kingdom too. But take a look at these:
> 
> ...



I agree.  I thought "furry" was just a lump term for the fandom which welcomes all anthropomorphic animal species, including fantasy ones like dragons.
I love seeing other, non-furred species in the mix.  Think of the poor turtles 8V!

Also I think you found me a new artist to watch, haha.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Arthropods are barely even furry in my view.
> 
> They get a similar response from me to 'Hey guys look at my new Protozoa-sona'.


 I've seen it said before (and think I might have said it a time or two myself), but it's rather funny that Bug People tend to be more popular outside the Furry Fandom than within. The fandom based heavily around the idea and enjoyment of anthropomorphized animals tends to, more often than not, lean on either apathy or disgust when it comes to chitinous people. Fandoms based around, say, pen and paper games, or fantasy worldbuilding? Eat that shit up. 



Fallowfox said:


> Agreed with sharks. Aquatic fishy things and anything that is hauled out of the ocean covered in slime is rather...getting so far away from the standard idea of a furry that it feels like people are choosing those species just to be special snowflakes.


 I'd argue Sharks People _could_ fit perfectly within the fandom, if only because they're actually _animals_.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2013)

Attaman said:


> I've seen it said before (and think I might have said it a time or two myself), but it's rather funny that Bug People tend to be more popular outside the Furry Fandom than within. The fandom based heavily around the idea and enjoyment of anthropomorphized animals tends to, more often than not, lean on either apathy or disgust when it comes to chitinous people. Fandoms based around, say, pen and paper games, or fantasy worldbuilding? Eat that shit up.
> 
> I'd argue Sharks People _could_ fit perfectly within the fandom, if only because they're actually _animals_.



Perhaps this will be prejudicial, but people outside the furryfandom who design insectoid characters aren't often trying to be sexy, and those who are manage to have their designs made into horror thriller films, like Alien. 

I'll admit my dislike of aquatic, ape and bug 'fur'sonas is one of personal taste, but I do suspect some people choose their super-special grasshopper blobfish hybrid sona 'because nobody's ever done that before'.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, what there really needs to be less of is special snowflake hybrids. No more fox-dragons, fox-rabbits, angel-wolves, or any other weird, new-age crap species. Also taurs...they're ugly as sin.
There also needs to be more humans. And if I hear "Baww humans are icky," well then you're just too far into the fandom for me to convince otherwise when it comes to fursona species choice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Ok, what there really needs to be less of is special snowflake hybrids. No more fox-dragons, fox-rabbits, angel-wolves, or any other weird, new-age crap species. Also taurs...they're ugly as sin.
> There also needs to be more humans. And if I hear "Baww humans are icky," well then you're just too far into the fandom for me to convince otherwise when it comes to fursona species choice.



Humans are not fursonas...is my sarcasm detector not working? I can't find an ':v'.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 17, 2013)

Regarding choosing strange/hybrid fursonas only to be special, don't they still choose something they must like? Or is the reaction more like, "there's no way you identify with _that_!"


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 17, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> No. This land needs more ringtails. You fuckers.


Needs more aye-aye, lots more @_@


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> Regarding choosing strange/hybrid fursonas only to be special, don't they still choose something they must like? Or is the reaction more like, "there's no way you identify with _that_!"



I suppose that depends on the obscurity of the creature chosen. If someone says they're a cabit or a skorse then you might imagine they genuinely identify with both species simultaneously and wanted to reconcile them into a single character. 

If someone says they are a blend between a cock roach and the HIV virus then it might be more obvious that the choice of species is selected with psuedo-individuality foremost and that personal identification is rationalised retrospectively. 'I chose the cock roach HIV hybrid because I'm resillient to all that life can throw at me,' may as well read as 'I bet I'm the only person who chose this,'. And with respect to that latter comment, with good reason- because a cock roach HIV hybrid fursona would be vile and irrelevant.



Dreaming said:


> Needs more aye-aye, lots more @_@



The aye aye is one of the only creatures that is near threatened not because of how beautiful it is, but because of how ugly it is. x3 Peopleassume that they are so wretched that evil magic inhabits their bodies, and they kill them for it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aye-aye


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 17, 2013)

There should be more penguins. I like penguins.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Humans are not fursonas...is my sarcasm detector not working? I can't find an ':v'.



Perhaps I should have said "there needs to be more humans in furry art without the 'ick humans' response in comments." It was a tangent.
I will say some hybrids work very well, when an entirely new species comes out of it (like sergals).


----------



## Namba (Mar 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I suppose that depends on the obscurity of the creature chosen. If someone says they're a cabit or a skorse then you might imagine they genuinely identify with both species simultaneously and wanted to reconcile them into a single character.
> 
> If someone says they are a blend between a cock roach and the HIV virus then it might be more obvious that the choice of species is selected with psuedo-individuality foremost and that personal identification is rationalised retrospectively. 'I chose the cock roach HIV hybrid because I'm resillient to all that life can throw at me,' may as well read as 'I bet I'm the only person who chose this,'. And with respect to that latter comment, with good reason- because a cock roach HIV hybrid fursona would be vile and irrelevant.
> 
> ...



Some hybrids make sense. For example, my girlfriend chose a wolf and kirin hybrid, and it looks fucking awesome. However, why is it that it irks me just a little bit when people try to cross a demon with whatever animal they chose? "Yeah, man. Chose a demon/wolf/fox/possum 'cause it's different, yo." Not it's not, it's just ridiculous, and making your fur color blue isn't any more unique than when the guy that decided putting a crucifix in a glass of urine was art. It's easy to pick out the try-hards. Real easy.

And aye-ayes are beautiful critters, what the hell is wrong with those people??


----------



## Recel (Mar 17, 2013)

I think people should go with what they like, even if they will be just another blue wolf in the line. You don't _need_ wings, horns, weird marks and such for your character. But if you like it that way, it's ok. When your character looks like something a randomizing engine would puke out, than there are problems.

 Problems always start when you start putting things on a character just to make it look special, not because you like it that way. It might become special, but you won't really the character, just the fact that it's special. But one more thing, if you do decide to put something on your character, let it be a wing or something, be prepared that people will think you just did it to make it more unique, even if you did it because you actually like it more that way.

Now with that aside, lets see...
I don't think there's anything we need less of. It kind of implies to me a desire for others to change their sona/characters just because X thinks there's too much of it. But I too would like to see (and make) some more rare species. For one, it's fun drawing something you never did before, for two, it might give FA some more variety, which would make viewing it a bit more fun. It can also raise your picture out of the ordinary flow, as it is something different.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 17, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> There should be more penguins. I like penguins.



Penguins eh, I'll second that. I'd also like to see more reptiles, dino-men anyone.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 17, 2013)

I think part of the issue is that some people don't understand character design.  And that's perfectly fine for someone who is just making characters for fun and as a hobby.  Not everyone has the know-how to understand that certain color combinations or too many things on a character isn't visually appealing to a majority of people.  Like Recel said, what matters is that they're having fun.  If they're trying to be "special" it doesn't really matter in the long run.  Unless they're trying to shove the special in your face actively (not just by posting pictures.  I mean by going on your page and yelling "MY CHARACTER HAS WINGS, yours does too you stole my original iDEA. >:V") I don't see an issue.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 17, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I must respectfully disagree, Fallow. Not all furries should just be...well, furry. That's what gives us a million wolves and foxes. And don't get me started on the otter invasion. We'd have no avians or scalies if that were the case and what would become of me or Lizardking? :V


I'm all for the aquatic/avian/scalies proliferation.

Here's a really awesome shark lady [NSFW, but not dirty]


----------



## Namba (Mar 18, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm all for the aquatic/avian/scalies proliferation.
> 
> Here's a really awesome shark lady [NSFW, but not dirty]



But... all slime covered and rubbery, y'know?


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 18, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> But... all slime covered and rubbery, y'know?


Rubbery-ness isn't so bad and only amphibians would 'need' to be slimy. Even then you could just say "I'm not a slimy frog."


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 18, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Rubbery-ness isn't so bad and only amphibians would 'need' to be slimy. Even then you could just say "I'm not a slimy frog."



We're already discussing walking and talking animals.
Why wouldn't not-slimy frogs be plausible?


----------



## Max Dags (Mar 19, 2013)

LESS: Wolves, monkeys, cats, etc.[/QUOTE]

But there are those of us that truly do associate ourselves with cats and wolves, no matter how common they are (lots of the conformity comes from newbies that think the only 'real' furries are canids and felines) and its okay if someone comes along as another grey wolf, for if they truly are a wolf on the inside, then perfect; they found their inner fursona.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 19, 2013)

I think that there should definitely be more rabbits, birds and 'aquatic/semi-aquatic' creatures.
I have seen only one axolotl and it was pretty good (I have always loved it) but other than that I have only seen one rabbit and one bird.
As for the wolves and cats, I have seen quite a few wolves, a couple cats and no monkeys. (Not that it is an issue... The idea of a monkey fursona is slightly unsettling, unless of course the person truly relates to it)


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 19, 2013)

Max Dags said:


> But there are those of us that truly do associate ourselves with cats and wolves, no matter how common they are (lots of the conformity comes from newbies that think the only 'real' furries are canids and felines) and its okay if someone comes along as another grey wolf, for if they truly are a wolf on the inside, then perfect; they found their inner fursona.



This, if you like a certain then have that as your fursona if you so wish, there's no point forcing yourself on some rare species that you hardly know just because others think you are unoriginal (not that rare species are bad or anything.
It's not hurting anyone so how can this ever be considered in any way a taboo? Just have whatever you want, if someone finds this obnoxious to them they can always find others that agree with them and create their own group that orients around this appeal, after all it's what binds us that makes us one, tbh I'd rather there be no divisions, nobody's tastes are exactly the same as another's.


----------



## Max Dags (Mar 19, 2013)

Which is, of course, relating to one of the underlying hopes of alot of furries; some form of an utopian society


----------



## Attaman (Mar 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Humans are not fursonas...is my sarcasm detector not working? I can't find an ':v'.


But people pick Fursonas _all the bloody time_ who start off a human and then either get transformed, uplifted, cursed, or so-on with alternate shapes. I don't see any particular reason why one couldn't do the reverse and have their character be an ex-canine who is enjoying the awesome that is opposable thumbs and a higher brain function.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 20, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Penguins eh, I'll second that. I'd also like to see more reptiles, dino-men anyone.



Indeed. Sorry Raptors and rexes, as much as I like you, there aren't enough say, Diplodocus anthros out there. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10134358/


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 20, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Indeed. Sorry Raptors and rexes, as much as I like you, there aren't enough say, Diplodocus anthros out there. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10134358/



Agreed. Nice looking char by the way.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 20, 2013)

Out of curiosity to those who dislike/are creeped out by monkey characters.

Is it ALL primate or is it just a few that you don't like?  Monkeys and apes for instance?
Is it a case of getting too close to uncanny valley at that point for you?


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 21, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Is it ALL primate or is it just a few that you don't like?  Monkeys and apes for instance?
> Is it a case of getting too close to uncanny valley at that point for you?


I get a little uncanny valley effect with monkeys/ primates. I never really like monkey characters.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I get a little uncanny valley effect with monkeys/ primates. I never really like monkey characters.



Yeah, that's what I suspected.  I don't think I've ever felt that, but I guess it could depend on the monkey too and how it was represented/composed.
I do, however, find the idea of a grumpy looking Gorilla in a business suit, glasses and a briefcase to be hilarious.
I'd make him an accountant or PR Manager.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 21, 2013)

We need more winged, bipedal eastern dragon dudes who live on alien worlds in the far future. Because I'm narcissistic. :V
Really, it's not the species that is the issue, it's what people do with them. You could have a really creative, natural colored fox...if its realistic (need more realistic sonas). But then you have people saying "he's me but lolrandom silly" and "he's original! He has green fur!" Color doesn't mean diddly squat to me. If your character is some generic cartoon-esque guy, it's generic. Put some thought into it, will ya? Give them a backstory that doesn't sound like fanfiction.

Fursuits fit with this. The parades are an undifferentiated mass of generic, toony canine suits, who annoyingly nose bump cameras, make barking noises or have annoying voice changers, or just stand there looking creepy. When I see a realistic suit or a non-canids, I cheer. Sure, some people have great character in the parades, some people even talk in suit. The Warner bros cute goofball schtick is getting annoying, though.
So yeah, fursuiters, please stop making puppy noises, using squeaky voice changers, and acting like baby Warner bros characters so much. And put more thought into your sonas. I don't care about species, just make it more than the furry version of a Moeblob. But don't make sparkle dogs either.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 21, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Out of curiosity to those who dislike/are creeped out by monkey characters.
> 
> Is it ALL primate or is it just a few that you don't like?  Monkeys and apes for instance?
> Is it a case of getting too close to uncanny valley at that point for you?



I just don't find monkeys/apes appealing, they're not the only animals I view as such.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 21, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Out of curiosity to those who dislike/are creeped out by monkey characters.
> 
> Is it ALL primate or is it just a few that you don't like?  Monkeys and apes for instance?
> Is it a case of getting too close to uncanny valley at that point for you?



It's the uncanny valley that does it for me.


----------



## DongleFork (Mar 21, 2013)

My fursona is a rotifer, I'd say that is pretty unique


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2013)

Okay, wait a second.

How come people keep calling sharks slimy?

They're not slimy at all. >.< 

They just have smooth scales that are slippery when wet. There's no slime involved at all. 

Quit talkin' shit on us sharkies. ;.;


----------



## Symlus (Mar 21, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> Okay, wait a second.
> 
> How come people keep calling sharks slimy?
> 
> ...


Stereotyping hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 21, 2013)

More Ducker Mobile Cannons...they have duck in the name so it counts. Shut up.

Less canines in general.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 22, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> How come people keep calling sharks slimy?
> 
> They're not slimy at all. >.<
> 
> They just have smooth scales that are slippery when wet. There's no slime involved at all.


Seriously. Same with snakes. They're not slimey they are smooth as heck.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Seriously. Same with snakes. They're not slimey they are smooth as heck.



Indeed. Most of them don't even live in water so where would the slime come from? XD

However, the stereotype of snakes being made of awesome...it's true.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 22, 2013)

There should be more humans on this site... you know, the ones without scales, fur, etc. Well, I don't really think an Omega counts as a fursona... let's just pretend it does.

But, canids are the overlords of FAF, which is why there should be less of them.

Actually, now that you mention it, FAF needs more reptiles. And no, they aren't slimy. How the hell does a snake/shark become slimy? Maybe I don't want to know.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 22, 2013)

How I see this thread: "There should be less black people and more white people."


----------



## Hewge (Mar 22, 2013)

Outcast said:


> There should be more humans on this site... you know, the ones without scales, fur, etc. Well, I don't really think an Omega counts as a fursona... let's just pretend it does.
> 
> But, canids are the overlords of FAF, which is why there should be less of them.
> 
> Actually, now that you mention it, FAF needs more reptiles. And no, they aren't slimy. How the hell does a snake/shark become slimy? Maybe I don't want to know.



Omegas would be a type of furry. I'm betting they'd go under the 'xenomorph' category in the pr0n search box. ;V


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> How I see this thread: "There should be less black people and more white people."



Well, there should definitely be more people with wings.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 22, 2013)

I have fins. *Fin waggle*


----------



## Ricky (Mar 22, 2013)

Dragons. All of them should go away and form their own fandumb :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 22, 2013)

Humans. They should all die.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 22, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> Humans. They should all die.



...must...resist...the urge...to sig that. >.<


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 22, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> ...must...resist...the urge...to sig that. >.<



Sig it for truth and justice. >:V


----------



## badlands (Mar 22, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> ...must...resist...the urge...to sig that. >.<



do it! before i get to it first...


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 22, 2013)

More cows/bulls, rhinos, elephants, crocs or anything of the more exotic variety *giggles*


----------



## Attaman (Mar 22, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> Humans. They should all die.


Aren't you an admitted misanthrope?


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 22, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Dragons. All of them should go away and form their own fandumb :V



Many did, they're called otherkin.
Also, you talking to me punk? :V Why is it that there are so few dragon suits out there and an endless stream of generic wolves/foxes?


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 24, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Many did, they're called otherkin.
> Also, you talking to me punk? :V Why is it that there are so few dragon suits out there and an endless stream of generic wolves/foxes?



I thought otherkin were people who thought they were their animal/whatever on the inside?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 24, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I thought otherkin were people who thought they were their animal/whatever on the inside?



They are, but there seem to be allot of dragons among their ranks.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 24, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> They are, but there seem to be allot of dragons among their ranks.



Aah, that makes more sense.  For a minute I thought I was just misinformed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 25, 2013)

MORE OF THESE!!!
[video=youtube;V4odlo0Afjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4odlo0Afjs[/video]


----------



## Bluey (Mar 27, 2013)

I wouldnt mind seing more magons


----------



## Misstoxin (Mar 29, 2013)

Definitely more: Rats, Reindeer, moose, Aye-Ayes, Kangaroos, Giraffes, Pitbulls (and other random dog species), bears (that aren't morbidly obese), Crust/gutter punk furs.

Less: Wolves/huskies, foxes, horses (also weird me out), dragons, winged cats, obnoxiously clashing neon colored furs (I don't want to go blind looking at your fur.)


----------



## Chernobyl-Hybrid (Mar 29, 2013)

monkey fursonas kinda bug me too.. idk why. But it would be nice to see more rodents, and marine mammels.. like whales, dolphins etc. >w< and sloths! ;3; they so cute!


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok, this is related; why do so many fursuits out there look so similar?
Want a wolf? Wolf head and baggy suit.
Want a fox? Wolf head.
Squirrel? Cat-wolf.
Dragon? Horse head.

Why not get really creative? Exaggerate the features.
Is it because the fursonas are uncreative so the suits are too? I mean, I don't care about the species, I think there needs to be more creative suits and less generic canine-looking walking, baggy carpets.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2013)

I imagine that making fursuits is rather difficult, especially elaborate shapes, which may explain why some use a simplified geometry that may be indistinct between similar species such as a wolf and fox.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 1, 2013)

If you care that much about what other people choose for their fictional character, you should remove all of your genitalia and turn to Buddhism.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 1, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Ok, this is related; why do so many fursuits out there look so similar?
> Want a wolf? Wolf head and baggy suit.
> Want a fox? Wolf head.
> Squirrel? Cat-wolf.
> ...



Well, since this is a hobby for a lot of people, they go by tutorials off the internet at the beginning which inevitably will give a lot of costumes a similar look.  Supply and demand also plays a bit part in this, so a hobbiest who has only made wolf heads for so long and doesn't have the know-how to make a squirrel head on their own is probably going to have a harder time creating a new form.  From what I've seen, most suit heads are typically made with some form of foam and duck tape to give it shape, which also can limit the forms being created, particularly if you have someone just making the suits for fun and some extra cash.  It also makes them a bit cheaper.  I'm not sure about comfort levels, however, since I don't know any suiters personally and have never worn one myself.

There are other ways to make suits, but a lot of the people offering them don't have the tools or skills to do so.  For example, I've noticed resin bases are starting to catch on and you can see how this type of base doesn't limit a creator just by taking a look at Qarrezel's work .  This means that makers would also have to learn how to sculpt properly as well as how to create molds and cast them.  This takes time and is relatively expensive, especially if you have no idea what you're doing.   Qarrazel is also a professional make up artist, which gives them a leg up against hobbyists who just want to make fun suits.

It's kind of like how the "moving eye" thing for suits caught on in recent years.  (I wasn't part of the fandom at the time, but a friend was, so I saw the evolution happening)  It took a while and people eventually figured out how to do them on their own, so now it seems majority of suits made come with the following eye feature without having to be requested.  But, the only reason why people even bothered to make them that way was because there was a sudden demand for them.  

Just give the fandom more time to bloom and you'll see a bigger and better array of suits coming out.


----------



## DocileBodies (Apr 1, 2013)

More birds, for sure. Especially parrots.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Apr 1, 2013)

Moobelle Thundara said:


> More cows/bulls, rhinos, elephants, crocs or anything of the more exotic variety *giggles*



In a similar vein, I think there should be more African species, besides hyenas and lions. I mean more herbivores like giraffes, zebras, okapis, rhinos, hippos, things like that. There don't seem to be many herbivores in general, actually. (Not many ungulates either, to be more specific.)

I don't see that many barnyard animals either, except for horses. What about chickens, ducks, cows, pigs, and geese?

Oh, and non-Sonic style hedgehogs and echidnas would be nice too. Ooh, and possums! And chinchillas, those are adorable.

It would be nice to see more variety in the fandom... But people are free to pick what they like, and many are drawn to canids and felines. There's nothing wrong with that I suppose, but I think people are more likely to pick animals they are more familiar with as their fursona, and most people are at least familiar with dogs and cats.


----------



## Kitte (Apr 2, 2013)

GOATS! There's gotta be more caprine fursonas out there... and the weasels/ermines and other small ferretty creatures

Deffers less canine/feline and their larger wild counterparts, but who doesn't love a sexy leopard or playful wolfie?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2013)

I am banning everyone who said less foxes. >:C

Anyways, I think there needs to be more dog breeds. 90% of dog characters are either german shepherds, huskies, or like, border collies. There are tons of different dog breeds that people could use to make some interesting characters. Also, more ferrets. I love ferrets.

For my thing that there needs to be less of I'd say characters with bizarre overly bright fur colors. I know this isn't species based but characters who have like, bright neon blue and purple fur bug me. It just looks silly and a really cheap way to make your character "unique". There are plenty of ways to make your character stand out without making it look like it was birthed from a glowstick.


----------



## Paradox Trigger (Apr 2, 2013)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> more choosing your fursona because YOU like it, or feel a special connection to it.
> More discovering new fursonas through self exploration.
> less people bitching that THERE ARE TOO MANY X FURSONAS. or picking a fursona because it's cool / popular / unique / just to get attention.
> 
> ...




I really agree with you there. I was thinking originally of being a frog, because I love frogs, but then I thought "how am I going to make the head connect to the body in a fursuit without it looking awkward or it being painful to wear?" plus, there's no fur on a frog and I wanted to be cuddly. So I picked a cat, because I love cats, I love the Cheshire Cat from the book Alice's Adventure's in Wonderland, and my cat recently died so I've been thinking about him a lot. Isn't the whole point of the furry fandom letting people be who they want to be? And being creative where you want it. It's not about what everyone else says, it's what an individual feels ^_^


----------



## Razorhail (Apr 2, 2013)

This thread makes me sad, isn't the point of these forums to have some equality and understanding among like minded people?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2013)

Razorhail said:


> This thread makes me sad, isn't the point of these forums to have some equality and understanding among like minded people?



No. It's a noman's land between the two warring factions of the canids and felines. ;3


----------



## Razorhail (Apr 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> No. It's a noman's land between the two warring factions of the canids and felines. ;3



We can be the Romeo and Juliet of the furry fandom, we can change the world! meoooow (=^.^=)


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2013)

Razorhail said:


> We can be the Romeo and Juliet of the furry fandom, we can change the world! meoooow (=^.^=)



Please forgive me...but *I cannot stop myself. *

Two Taxon, both alike in dignity,
In fair Furona, where we lay our scene,
From ancient grudge break to new mutiny,
Where civil blood makes civil paws unclean.
From forth the fatal lions of these two foes
A pair of star-collared lovers change their tone,
Whose misadventured piteous overthrows
Doth with their dog bury their parentsÌ“ bone.
The fearful passage of their yarf-marked love
And the continuance of their parentsÌ“ rage,
Which but their childrenÌ“s blend, naught could remove,
Is now the two-hoursÌ“traffic of our stage;
The which if you with pricked ears attend,
What here shall miss, our tail shall strive to mend. 

Capucat V Montiwoof!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Capucat V Montiwoof!



And yet that's still more dignified than a garden gnome version of the tale.


----------



## Troj (Apr 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I am banning everyone who said less foxes. >:C
> 
> Anyways, I think there needs to be more dog breeds. 90% of dog characters are either german shepherds, huskies, or like, border collies. There are tons of different dog breeds that people could use to make some interesting characters. Also, more ferrets. I love ferrets.



I have a ferret friend!

I agree about there needing to be a greater diversity in represented dog breeds, as someone who worked with dogs. There are so many fantastic breeds from which to choose! 

I think a bearded collie or Old English sheepdog suit would be awesome .

In particular, I'd like to see more terriers, because the terrier group is terrific!



> For my thing that there needs to be less of I'd say characters with bizarre overly bright fur colors. I know this isn't species based but characters who have like, bright neon blue and purple fur bug me. It just looks silly and a really cheap way to make your character "unique". There are plenty of ways to make your character stand out without making it look like it was birthed from a glowstick.



Bright colours can definitely be cool and called-for, but there should be a set/identifiable palette, ideally composed of complementary colours, and that palette should suit (hurr) the character in question.

If your character looks like their mother dropped mescaline and fucked disco inside of a paint mixer, the end result is more likely to be jarring and ugly, instead of fun and cool.

It all comes back to: what are you trying to "say" or "achieve" with your character?


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

Troj said:


> I think a bearded collie or Old English sheepdog suit would be awesome .
> 
> In particular, I'd like to see more terriers, because the terrier group is terrific!



Someone make a pug.
I demand it.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Someone make a pug.
> I demand it.


Already done.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Already done.



-HAPPY LITTLE ARM FLAIL-


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2013)

Pugs make me sad; they're rather at the frontier of pointless inbreeding. [although measures were taken to remedy some of the problems in more recent decades, such as their monumental breathing difficulties]


----------



## Troj (Apr 2, 2013)

Brachycephalic dogs are generally sad in that regard, Fallow, and it bothers me, too, even as I do of course find them cute.


----------



## Nataku (Apr 2, 2013)

Troj said:
			
		

> I have a ferret friend!


I have a friend who is a weasel. It is interesting I don't see many of the slinky spineless little guys out there. Kind of sad, because they're cool animals, and I think they make for cool fursonas.

Agreed on both counts of needing more variety of dog breeds, and also the bracycephalic dog breeds being sad. How are dogs that require c-sections to be born into a life of wheezing breathing problems attractive? 
Regardless, more specific dog breeds would be nice. I'd like to make myself an irish setter suit one of these days. They are gorgeous dogs, and I'm kind of surprised and sad that I've never seen a suit of one. To my knowledge, there hasn't been one made yet (somebody prove me wrong, I want to see one!)


----------



## Tyranny (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree with the people here saying that as long as you like it, not just because it's popular or original, but actually LIKE it, then it really doesn't matter. I love my fursona regardless of what others think. I also like dragons, especially this redesign of ridley http://sr-92-spacedragon.deviantart.com/favourites/offset=0#/art/Endgame-353023924?q=favby%3sr-92-spacedragon%2F50502467&qo=2&_sid=918a12b, some birds, like a falcon,hawk,raven or crow or something, AND foxes, because of this http://sr-92-spacedragon.deviantart...sr-92-spacedragon/50502467&qo=7&_sid=64605c78, and skunks, http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=darius+alpha#/art/Darius Alpha-258956648?_sid=6842b467.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 3, 2013)

*Trying to find damns to give about that...*

...

Nope, can't find any :C 

I created my fursona using my own person as a base (and Tails for the physical base). I slowly modified his appearance over time, then I hybridized him with a raccoon 'cause I discovered how much valuable stuff I can save from trash (but clean trash please, scrap metal and electronics that is, no regular trash :C ). I guess that's my raccoon side xD

People should just create their fursona and choose a species for themselves, not because it's cool and mainstream and shit... That being said, there's a lot of potiential original fursonas to create with hybrids!


----------



## Namba (Apr 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Pugs make me sad; they're rather at the frontier of pointless inbreeding. [although measures were taken to remedy some of the problems in more recent decades, such as their monumental breathing difficulties]



Same story with Pekingeses as far as the noses. We had to get the nostrils of ours surgically widened so she could breathe better.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 3, 2013)

Troj said:


> *Brachycephalic* dogs are generally sad in that regard, Fallow, and it bothers me, too, even as I do of course find them cute.



The wikipedia article on this word states this was practiced on babies as a form of cosmetic body modification. 

e_O


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Apr 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> No. It's a no man's land between the two warring factions of the canids and felines. ;3



That's odd, because all my IRL furry friends have canine fursonas for the most part. All wolves too, coincidentally... (I think one might be a black leopard or something, but he's more of an acquaintance still, not so much a friend yet.)


Also, in addition to what I already said, I think there should be more "pet" fursona species. Different dog and cat breeds, for instance. (Not just Huskies and nonspecific cats....) Things like parakeets, finches, gerbils, hamsters and turtles might be cool to see. Or maybe even geckos, I think I've seen one fursuit of a Leopard Gecko before.

I think "not so majestic" animals don't get much love, like warthogs, hippos, kiwi birds... Ostriches... Turkeys... The list goes on. 

I haven't seen many badgers around either. Badgers are pretty cool.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 4, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I think "not so majestic" animals don't get much love, like warthogs, hippos, kiwi birds... Ostriches... Turkeys... The list goes on.
> 
> I haven't seen many badgers around either. Badgers are pretty cool.


See I think and ostrich or kiwi fursona could be really awesome. It's just that the person would have to be creative and have an interest in ostriches or kiwis in the first place. 

Wolves and familiar animals are 'cool' and easy.

Also can we get more ocelot/snakes? So cooooool.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 4, 2013)

You know what there should be? Pterosaur fursonas. I only know two people with pterosaur characters, and I am one of said two people.

I think there should also be more thylacines and hyenas and less wolves.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, there should be more ocelots and badgers.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 4, 2013)

More BROWN hyenas. Soooo much cuter than their more famous spotted cousins.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2013)

Above post gave me an idea. Tigers and cougars.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Apr 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> See I think and ostrich or kiwi fursona could be really awesome. It's just that the person would have to be creative and have an interest in ostriches or kiwis in the first place.
> 
> Wolves and familiar animals are 'cool' and easy.


 Yeah, people don't seem as interested in goofy looking critters as much as "cool" animals. It's kind of a shame, but I guess people will like what they like.



benignBiotic said:


> Also can we get more ocelot/snakes? So cooooool.



Hehe, thanks. ^^ Sloths are pretty awesome too, they always seem so laid-back and content.



Tigercougar said:


> More BROWN hyenas. Soooo much cuter than their more famous spotted cousins.



Wow, those are pretty cute! So fluffy-looking. And what about striped hyenas? Those are really interesting as well.

I've also noticed that in addition to herbivores, there seems to be a lack of cold-blooded fursonas as well... Reptiles, amphibians, fish, and insects. I think reptiles do get a little more attention among the cold-blooded animals, but not so much for the rest.


----------



## MischievousPooka (Apr 5, 2013)

I would like to see more prehistoric animals like the glyptodon, mylodon, steropodon, etc.  There is so many that many people don't even know about some of them.


----------



## CalamitySquish (Apr 5, 2013)

I would like to see less of

Foxes
Wolves
Cats


More of the lesser known species, like aye-ayes or opossums or even sugar gliders and bush babies

or your own creation/breed. Those usually good


----------



## BarrKorrd (Apr 5, 2013)

More Gryphons? I'm already helping with that one.

Honestly this is my opinion, but I see sooo much art and stories based off of dogs. It shouldn't bother me, but there are soooo many dogs that they've all become the same to me. All the dog art is the same cartoony style, wide eyes, really cute, some are more wolfy like, but really, sooo many dogs.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 6, 2013)

Too many red pandas.

I would love to see more panthers, bears, and rabbits.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> See I think and ostrich or kiwi fursona could be really awesome. It's just that the person would have to be creative and have an interest in ostriches or kiwis in the first place.



I'm actually think of an elephant bird fursona. Granted, I think they were more aesthetically pleasing than ostriches, but still...


----------



## Waku (Apr 6, 2013)

I wouldn't like to see less of anything, because whatever someone picked they must have had a pretty good reason for it. Though I used to never like the abundance of wolf characters, it doesn't necessarily _bother _me. More of? Maybe birds and fish-like characters. Like the Zoras and Ritos from LoZ.


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Apr 7, 2013)

We need more REALISTIC stuff, I think.  Like, every time I see a toony canine I die a little..
Realistic snakes need to appear more.
More birds too.
And.. guinea pigs. Only ever seen one guinea suit and that was my own.


----------



## Kapherdel (Apr 8, 2013)

(Didn't read through the whole thread, sorry for repeats) 

Less wolves, more birds please.  So tired of everyone becoming a wolf... I'd personally like to see more owls, and farm related animals (Cows, horses, sheep.. etc..) just because it sounds like an interesting fursona to have.  Plus, more hybrids would be interesting, but enough with the flying hybrids just so a fursona can have wings. >.<


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 8, 2013)

MischievousPooka said:


> I would like to see more *prehistoric* animals like the glyptodon, mylodon, steropodon, etc.





Zabrina said:


> I would love to see more panthers, *bears*, and rabbits.



Representing! ;D


----------



## Riho (Apr 8, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> More BROWN hyenas. Soooo much cuter than their more famous spotted cousins.


I object to that. I can be very cute.



Mullerornis said:


> more thylacines and hyenas and less wolves.


I don't know WHY there AREN'T more hyenas. They are so cool!


And if anybody has said "No more hyenas" in this thread, tell me so I can block them.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 8, 2013)

Kapherdel said:


> (Didn't read through the whole thread, sorry for repeats)
> 
> Less wolves, more birds please.  So tired of everyone becoming a wolf... I'd personally like to see more owls, and farm related animals (Cows, horses, sheep.. etc..) just because it sounds like an interesting fursona to have.  Plus, more hybrids would be interesting, but enough with the flying hybrids just so a fursona can have wings. >.<


I'm a bat and wolf hybrid, and I dont have wings.  So hah!

Also, no more hyenas.:V


----------



## Riho (Apr 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Also, no more hyenas.:V


Aw, why did it have to be you?
I liked you...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 8, 2013)

Pay attention to the :V

One of my best friends is a hyena


----------



## Riho (Apr 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Pay attention to the :V
> 
> One of my best friends is a hyena


I saw the :V. I should have put a :V in my post.

And awesome having a hyena bud!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2013)

Riho said:


> I don't know WHY there AREN'T more hyenas. They are so cool!


 They have a negative connotation similar to how Roos tend to be associated with foot / paw, for one reason or another. Even the non-sexual connotations tend to be a bit rough (that they're either mentally slow giggling morons, or vicious assholes).

Rather ironic, considering those stereotypes would fit many Wolf 'sona users to a T. :V


----------



## Recel (Apr 9, 2013)

Attaman said:


> They have a negative connotation similar to how Roos tend to be associated with foot / paw, for one reason or another. Even the non-sexual connotations tend to be a bit rough (that they're either mentally slow giggling morons, or vicious assholes).
> 
> Rather ironic, considering those stereotypes would fit many Wolf 'sona users to a T. :V



I think every animal has a negative connotation, inside the fandom or otherwise like that. I can't readily think of any animal that doesn't have one, unless some super rare specie no one really heard of.

Recently I too changed my character to be more hyena-ish. I just like hyenas. And I still say, there shouldn't be less of anything, as it's kind of like saying "No, you can't be X because there are too many X. I don't care you really like X, you can't be one!". Tho having more of something less frequent would sure give a new flavor to the ever growing see of wolf-fox-dragons.


----------



## Cyril (Apr 10, 2013)

Dumb response:
RED PANDAS DUH

Actual response:
More characters with creative thought put in to them. No adoptables, no coloring free-to-use refs. Take the time to decide what you think you'd like best. And if doesn't exist yet, make it exist.

Or be a red panda.
Okay, okay, so I'm biased. But whatever.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2013)

My goodness this thing is brilliant: http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/22091540

Just look at those markings on that floofy bat. It's excellent.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 12, 2013)

Attaman said:


> They have a negative connotation similar to how Roos tend to be associated with foot / paw, for one reason or another. Even the non-sexual connotations tend to be a bit rough (that they're either mentally slow giggling morons, or vicious assholes).
> 
> Rather ironic, considering those stereotypes would fit many Wolf 'sona users to a T. :V



Such stereotypes strike me as juvenile defense against non-"cute" fursonas. I mean, some stereotypes are spot on suspicious - appearently, reptiles = attention whore, sharks = demented (wtf?), and wolves = top? It's almost as if written by butthurt wolfaboos or something


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> more choosing your fursona because YOU like it, or feel a special connection to it.
> More discovering new fursonas through self exploration.
> less people bitching that THERE ARE TOO MANY X FURSONAS. or picking a fursona because it's cool / popular / unique / just to get attention.
> 
> ...



All of this.  The shark is my 'sona because it's also my totem.  I can't really say less of anything in particular, but definitely more sea creatures.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 12, 2013)

There can never be too many raccoons.

I would also like to note that in this message I missed the 'y' key at least 6 times.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 12, 2013)

H.B.C said:


> There can never be too many raccoons.
> 
> I would also like to note that in this message I missed the 'y' key at least 6 times.



Lately they seem to be the least popular "popular choice", so you may be on to something.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 12, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> Lately they seem to be the least popular "popular choice", so you may be on to something.



...I am?
Oh, hah, of course I am! Who would make such a statement based solely on the fact that they think anthro raccoons are cute? *nervous laughter*

But seriously, I didn't know that though. Kind of interesting, actually.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 27, 2013)

If I am not too late on commenting;

Meerkat furries. I feel I am the only one around here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> If I am not too late on commenting;
> 
> Meerkat furries. I feel I am the only one around here.


Actually I think Ricky owns a meerkat costume?


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 27, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> If I am not too late on commenting;
> 
> Meerkat furries. I feel I am the only one around here.



Not just meerkats, but Herpestidae in general.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd kind of like to see more kangaroos or tasmanian devils about.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 27, 2013)

Really? I'd love to meet him. I think that there should be more mongoose, weasel, and small critters.

Less canines, felines and dragons.


----------



## Riho (Apr 27, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> Less *canines*, felines and dragons.


The more I hear this, the more I'm happy that I chose a non-canid canid-looking creature.
I are happyena.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 27, 2013)

Riho said:


> The more I hear this, the more I'm happy that I chose a non-canid canid-looking creature.
> I are happyena.



This is why nature is so wonderful. 'fraid you get attacked for being in the mainstream? No problem, convergent evolution has created at least three alternatives!


----------



## Zuranis (Apr 27, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> Less canines, felines and dragons.


I agree.



dcdsharkattack03 said:


> All of this.  The shark is my 'sona because it's also my totem.  I can't really say less of anything in particular, but definitely more sea creatures.


I don't know. For me, it was as simple as:
_"If you were an animal, what animal would you be?"_
Umm... A bull, I guess.

Although admittedly, it took me a couple of days to come to that decision.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 27, 2013)

There need to be more fursonas based on enemies from the Super Mario series. I've yet to see someone with a Goomba fursona, and if that isn't a crime against our fandom, nothing is.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Apr 27, 2013)

This may seem weird, as there are already quite a few of these out there, but I'd like to see more original species. 
I like to see the uniqueness and creativity that goes into making them. 

Also, more furries with hooves. I feel like hooves are under-represented.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 27, 2013)

Another furry that doesn't make any sense as all to me is insect furries.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 28, 2013)

HereKittyKitty said:


> Also, more furries with hooves. I feel like hooves are under-represented.


I can get behind that idea. I really like minotaurs.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2013)

Perhaps I should go all Cayote for the fuck of it. Get a fursona that looks like it is from the old native tales.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 28, 2013)

HereKittyKitty said:


> This may seem weird, as there are already quite a few of these out there, but I'd like to see more original species.
> I like to see the uniqueness and creativity that goes into making them.


I agree, sergals are a great example. We need more originally made species.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 28, 2013)

I feel sorta bad that my character is a wolf, but I suppose I think the ass-fuzzies are cute. Cutie patooties. 


I'm quite happy that part of her hybrid-ness is owl.

More birds, for sure. owls, hawks, robins, I don't care. Just more birdies.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 28, 2013)

Max Dags said:


> LESS: Wolves, monkeys, cats, etc.



But there are those of us that truly do associate ourselves with cats and wolves, no matter how common they are (lots of the conformity comes from newbies that think the only 'real' furries are canids and felines) and its okay if someone comes along as another grey wolf, for if they truly are a wolf on the inside, then perfect; they found their inner fursona.[/QUOTE]


Agreed.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2013)

There is only one pun-wolf. You guys wouldn't want to get rid of me, would you? :3c


----------



## Aetius (Apr 29, 2013)

Where the hell are Platypuses?


----------



## Dialeeta (Apr 29, 2013)

Eh, I think that I am more interested in the motivations behind the fursonas than the species themselves.  I'd rather see less people do something specifically just because it is or is not popular and more because of a connection with that animal either in a more emotional/mental/spritual sense or an aesthetic sense.  I'm going to be completely honest, my main fursona is at least based 60% on aesthetic.  

That being said... I'm all for more cervidae based species!  I've considered putting more deer like qualities beyond just antlers on my current sona just because I love them so much.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> There is only one pun-wolf. You guys wouldn't want to get rid of me, would you? :3c


I wouldn't ;V


----------



## Sar (Apr 30, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> Another furry that doesn't make any sense as all to me is insect furries.



I've seen a couple of them - to me it makes quite a lot of sense. Some of them look pretty cute too.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 30, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I've seen a couple of them - to me it makes quite a lot of sense. Some of them look pretty cute too.


I also think insect-sonas are cool when done right. They follow the same principles as a mammal, avian, reptile, or whatever 'sona. 

That moth is adorable. I feel like a dragonfly sona would look badass.


----------



## Chisai73 (May 1, 2013)

There should be different breeds. Like everyone does wolves. Why not do a maned wolf instead of a grey or timber. And yes. More hyenas but not spotted. I wanna see some Aardwolf. Or different cat breeds. I've seen a lot of calico and white cats. Why not persians or American curls or  instead of Bengal tigers how's about a golden tabby tiger. More rodents like a viscacha or kangaroo rat and angora rabbits. Lemurs and bears.  Definitely more birds. I love birds of paradise. More reptiles. I want more turtles and alligators! 

Definitely more fish and insects. I want to make a praying mantis someday. There could be a narwhal and sting rays. Different dog breeds like Yorkies and St. Bernards. I personally love dragons. MORE REALISTIC DRAGONS. And and and more hybrids. Elephant koala ftw. 

But overall I agree people should do what they want even if everyone is doing the same thing.


----------



## orykoth (May 1, 2013)

Before I came here I was deadset on making a dragon fursuit, but only to find that there is "too many" or "not realistic enough", so I did some thinking. I thought it would be just as interesting to try and do a bird of prey, specifically a short-eared owl as I think they are adorable and I love owls. Plus they are actually located on the land that we own and are very rare in our area. So I decided that I could not only make a suit to wear, I could also probably help promote them and raise awareness. And the more and more I think of this, the more I'm comitted to it. So, in a way, I have this forum to thank for thinking of a way to help in my own little way .


----------



## benignBiotic (May 3, 2013)

orykoth said:


> Before I came here I was deadset on making a dragon fursuit, but only to find that there is "too many" or "not realistic enough", so I did some thinking. I thought it would be just as interesting to try and do a bird of prey, specifically a short-eared owl as I think they are adorable and I love owls. Plus they are actually located on the land that we own and are very rare in our area. So I decided that I could not only make a suit to wear, I could also probably help promote them and raise awareness. And the more and more I think of this, the more I'm comitted to it. So, in a way, I have this forum to thank for thinking of a way to help in my own little way .


Cool. Do it up :-D


----------



## Zabrina (May 3, 2013)

orykoth said:


> Before I came here I was deadset on making a dragon fursuit, but only to find that there is "too many" or "not realistic enough", so I did some thinking. I thought it would be just as interesting to try and do a bird of prey, specifically a short-eared owl as I think they are adorable and I love owls. Plus they are actually located on the land that we own and are very rare in our area. So I decided that I could not only make a suit to wear, I could also probably help promote them and raise awareness. And the more and more I think of this, the more I'm comitted to it. So, in a way, I have this forum to thank for thinking of a way to help in my own little way .





My favorite animal is finally getting the love it deserves. : )


----------



## Oovie (May 3, 2013)

Less blue huskies, folfs, wuskies... Fuskies? Oh god the combinations...


----------



## Car Fox (May 3, 2013)

More: Sea creatures, incects, and rodents and _Castor Canadensis!_

Less: Canid, and felid species

None: HUMANS!!!


----------



## septango (May 4, 2013)

more- good surrealism, moths, mantises, interesting and FURRY aliens (like stitch but your own idea), bats

less- sharks (I am getting use to them though), obvious trolls, things that aren't really anthro (like elves), ferals



 I do wish I could do a more interesting animal but I really cant connect with many of them 

 I dont see the problem with pokemon they arent at all original characters (with the exeption of a few) they are animals, to me this is like saying dragons or chimera are unoriginal 

 I like combos if it lends something to the character


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2013)

babbyfurs


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 4, 2013)

Ricky said:


> babbyfurs



What would we do with avians though? Make them chicks?


----------



## Toshabi (May 4, 2013)

Draconequus.


----------



## Riho (May 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Draconequus.


I was sincerely expecting a humongous list of fursona species that you don't want.

Butters' fursona has actually showed me that people need to make more avians. 
And more well thought-out fursonas. I don't care if it's a wolf, fox, hyena, penis monster, or what.
JUST SPEND MORE THAN THIRTY SECONDS ON YOUR FURSONA. 
GIVE.
IT.
LIFE!!!!!!!! LIIIIIIIIFFFFFFEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2013)

I personally dislike avian fursonas, as I am yet to see a beak which doesn't look clumsy or spade-like.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I personally dislike avian fursonas, as I am yet to see a beak which doesn't look clumsy or spade-like.



I'll try to find you one then. I'm off to work in a few minutes, but I am determined to find one to your liking. 

@Riho: <3


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'll try to find you one then. I'm off to work in a few minutes, but I am determined to find one to your liking.
> 
> @Riho: <3



Hooray. c:


----------



## benignBiotic (May 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> What would we do with avians though? Make them chicks?


Yes. 2cute.



			
				Toshabi said:
			
		

> Draconequus.


Totally.



> I personally dislike avian fursonas, as I am yet to see a beak which doesn't look clumsy or spade-like.


Do you have an example? The beaks I find are generally pretty good looking.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Yes. 2cute.
> 
> Totally.
> 
> Do you have an example? The beaks I find are generally pretty good looking.



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5020651/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10498907/

When positioned in a human-shaped face I think beaks and bills look out of place, as if they are being worn over the top in the form of a mask. When people replace the nose with a beak it is particularly odd. A human shaped forehead takes the arrangement to absurdity. 

I object less to more animalistic heads, which the form of the beak slides into more naturally because that's quite literally the case in nature, but forming convincing expressions I would interpret as 'anthro' around these features without warping the beak is difficult, whilst muzzles achieve the same effortlessly without weird warping of bones. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4102134/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10481601/


----------



## Zabrina (May 4, 2013)

Why haven't I seen any chicken fursonas.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2013)

More Fursonas that come from the realm of Victoria's Secret wearing the clothing of the people.

=V because lace.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5020651/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10498907/
> 
> When positioned in a human-shaped face I think beaks and bills look out of place, as if they are being worn over the top in the form of a mask. When people replace the nose with a beak it is particularly odd. A human shaped forehead takes the arrangement to absurdity.
> ...



This, very much this.

If you're going to make an avian fursona, you have best chances of working with owls and similar birds that have small beaks and large faces.

That said, I do think many bird of prey fursonas look spot on, with the beak well incorporated into the face. Personally, all my fursonas have natural animal heads.


----------



## Zabrina (May 4, 2013)

More wolves. WE NEED MUCH MORE WOLF FURSONAS.


â€‹:V


----------



## benignBiotic (May 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5020651/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10498907/
> 
> When positioned in a human-shaped face I think beaks and bills look out of place, as if they are being worn over the top in the form of a mask. When people replace the nose with a beak it is particularly odd. A human shaped forehead takes the arrangement to absurdity.
> ...


Alright I see what you're saying. Those definitely look awkward. The first one is creepy with that overly human eye and the overall detail. 

I am willing to allow a little pliableness to the beak to allow for expressions, speech, and such. Must be tricky to get a beak just right.



> More wolves. WE NEED MUCH MORE WOLF FURSONAS.
> 
> â€‹:V


Yes. What we need is every other new person on the forum to be a canine. Preferably a husky or wolf. Oh wait ...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Hooray. c:



I see you also gave a few things you like about bird anthros below too. 

Now  this  is sorta more feral/cartoon than it is full on furry but I think that head on the top corner is one of the best avian beaks ever done. It's so expressive and you gotta love all that fluff. 

 This  is probably more to your liking as its a bit more natural. (The right one of course) 

The body of  this one is more how I'd prefer non-griffon characters to appear and the beak is quite sleek imo. Although, I think my fav bird artist of all time would have to be Hoot. Just look at how cute  this  is!!!! x3

And one more just for fun: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8879573/


----------



## Xolani (May 5, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> Another furry that doesn't make any sense as all to me is insect furries.



Why do insect furries make "No sense"? Three-quarters of all animal species on the planet are insects, afterall.

I actually think there should be more insect furries. Actually, more arthropod (insects, arachnids, crustaceans, etc.) furries in general. Insects are some of the most fascinating animals on the planet, if people actually bothered to learn about them.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I see you also gave a few things you like about bird anthros below too.
> 
> Now  this  is sorta more feral/cartoon than it is full on furry but I think that head on the top corner is one of the best avian beaks ever done. It's so expressive and you gotta love all that fluff.
> 
> ...



I agree; some of those are better.


----------



## Sinkio_Vitrell (May 5, 2013)

I think that they're should be less 
Pointlessly complicated fursonas

and more:
Fursonas that have actual meaning to their creators.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 5, 2013)

Xolani said:


> I actually think there should be more insect furries. Actually, more arthropod (insects, arachnids, crustaceans, etc.) furries in general. Insects are some of the most fascinating animals on the planet, if people actually bothered to learn about them.


I understand and agree with you. But to most people bugs are gross, scary, and generally repulsive. Then there's the difficulty of chaving to anthropomorphize an insect. If only more people would take an interest in insects and have the creativity to mount the anthropomorphizing challenge.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2013)

Arthropoda fursonas scare the hell out of me.


----------



## Xolani (May 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Arthropoda fursonas scare the hell out of me.



Why?


----------



## DrDingo (May 5, 2013)

I don't really get the idea of primate fursonas, as they look exactly the same as the regular animal in most cases. I'm not sure why, but I think that most horses and cows aren't pulled off very well either.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I don't really get the idea of primate fursonas, as they look exactly the same as the regular animal in most cases. I'm not sure why, but I think that most horses and cows aren't pulled off very well either.



Lemurs are primates are they not? Tarsiers and lorises are too, to my knowledge. I think they're rather pretty.



Xolani said:


> Why?



Perhaps the same reason werewolves scare some people. 

More specifically they rather remind me of Alien.


----------



## Xolani (May 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Perhaps the same reason werewolves scare some people.
> 
> More specifically they rather remind me of Alien.



Alien/the Xenomorph wasn't an arthropod.


----------



## septango (May 6, 2013)

oh and skinwalkers, more skinwalkers


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2013)

Xolani said:


> Alien/the Xenomorph wasn't an arthropod.



The exoskeleton appearance and intricate mouth parts were rather similar; you can understand the resemblence, although I appreciate I'm using circular logic a little, since the reason alien is gross to me is because it's a big fat bug.* Normal insects, fine, massive man sized ones, blaaarrhghrghrghg.


*[if it has sucking mouthparts]


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

Less of:
all canids and felines

More of:
everything else

A lot more of:
snakes
bats
frogs
spiders
armadillos
squids
slugs/snails
hagfish
octopi
gerbils
insects


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 26, 2013)

Impalas. 

Named Vlad.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 26, 2013)

More: ...
Less: (insert canid here)/Goddesses


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 26, 2013)

Less: Dogs
More: Cats
So much more: OWLS. I'M GONNA KEEP SAYING IT UNTIL ONE OF YOU LITTLE FUCKERS WITHOUT A FURSONA BECOMES AN OWL BECAUSE THOSE GUYS ARE THE SHIT. >:V

â€‹i mean it though


----------



## Wither (Sep 26, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Less: Dogs
> More: Cats
> So much more: OWLS. I'M GONNA KEEP SAYING IT UNTIL ONE OF YOU LITTLE FUCKERS WITHOUT A FURSONA BECOMES AN OWL BECAUSE THOSE GUYS ARE THE SHIT. >:V
> 
> â€‹i mean it though



Birds in general really. Owls are cool though....... But anthro owls.... They're weird looking :c


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 26, 2013)

Wither said:


> Birds in general really. Owls are cool though....... But anthro owls.... They're weird looking :c



Fuck anthro, it's stupid. I should really get out of furfag hell and start a new forum called Feral Fursona Affinity. >:V

ps too much swag http://kimsokol.com/daily/wp-conten...4socw4scc0s4.hvify72yk2884go40048c44k.th.jpeg


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 26, 2013)

Wither said:


> Birds in general really. Owls are cool though....... But anthro owls.... They're weird looking :c



Zephyr from heroes of newerth(HoN) is pretty awesome


----------



## Wither (Sep 26, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Fuck anthro, it's stupid. I should really get out of furfag hell and start a new forum called Feral Fursona Affinity. >:V
> 
> ps too much swag http://kimsokol.com/daily/wp-conten...4socw4scc0s4.hvify72yk2884go40048c44k.th.jpeg



I'll join. 
Feral bird OC/Feral Dragon 'sona reporting. 

Also I want more feral everything. I wish to see cute dogs, cats, birds, bats, lizard, n' shit.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 26, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Fuck anthro, it's stupid. I should really get out of furfag hell and start a new forum called Feral Fursona Affinity. >:V
> 
> ps too much swag http://kimsokol.com/daily/wp-conten...4socw4scc0s4.hvify72yk2884go40048c44k.th.jpeg



Classy as fuck, swag is for kids, gentlemans have class.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Lemurs are primates are they not?



they belong in the simian family.

and bats. 
more bats.
bats are cool.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 27, 2013)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> more choosing your fursona because YOU like it, or feel a special connection to it.
> More discovering new fursonas through self exploration.
> less people bitching that THERE ARE TOO MANY X FURSONAS. or picking a fursona because it's cool / popular / unique / just to get attention.
> 
> ...



I agree with this wholeheartedly.


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 27, 2013)

More obscure species in general. More aquatic stuff and insects. Imagine how cool it would be to see so much variety in a furry chatroom or group that you felt compelled to Wikipedia each species and learn something new? Also agreeing with more Pokemorphs, because if done right they can look really cool. 

Less bunnydracofox hybrids, or redundant hybrids that could easily be done with a more exotic animal instead. You want to be a red fox/raccoon? Why not be a red panda instead? It just seems like there's a million cool concepts that are criminally underused. Then again, sometimes people think you're trying too hard to stand out if you're something really weird, which isn't a fair assessment. Some people just like less popular animals.


----------



## Icky (Sep 27, 2013)

Abbi Normal said:


> Impalas.
> 
> Named Vlad.



I'm sorry, did nobody else see this fucking brilliant post?


----------



## lefurr (Sep 27, 2013)

Less canines. I honestly think there should be more sergals. Sergals look bad ass.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 27, 2013)

There can still never be enough otters!


----------



## lefurr (Sep 27, 2013)

Hewge said:


> There can still never be enough otters!



That's one I think people forget about too. Damn shame.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 27, 2013)

Icky says I'm smart! Oh frabjous day!

I can finally die happy one day.

</notTheLeastBitSarcasticCuzIckyIsAwesome>


----------



## Icky (Sep 27, 2013)

lefurr said:


> That's one I think people forget about too. Damn shame.



What? Otters are seriously everywhere now. They're the new foxes.



Abbi Normal said:


> Icky says I'm smart! Oh frabjous day!
> 
> I can finally die happy one day.
> 
> </notTheLeastBitSarcasticCuzIckyIsAwesome>



How...what...uh, thanks \:3/


----------



## PsychicOtter (Sep 27, 2013)

lefurr said:


> That's one I think people forget about too. Damn shame.


That used to be the case, but we're everywhere now.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

Badgers. Badgers. Badgers. Badgers. Badgers. Badgers. 

That is all.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 27, 2013)

No more damn canines.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 29, 2013)

Prehistoric animals. Or anything else that is extinct.
More variation in species in general and more specific. And I'm in the minority of people that want more primates, where are all the primates at? I must be the only person in existence that is making a bonobo character.
Gimme lots of sloths too, I loooove sloths!

I also want less weird crazy hybrids with supernatural powers, their character profiles are always awful mary sues.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 29, 2013)

Not really furry, but more aliens.
Not just the Greys and others, but some people don't know what they look like, so you don't really have to have a species template to create something interesting.


----------



## RatCoffee (Sep 29, 2013)

More rodents and other small animals. Chinchillas, guinea pigs, mice, rats, hamsters and such. They are all so adorable.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 29, 2013)

We need more exotic fursonas. What I basically mean is species that aren't based off of existing animals, but designs made from scratch.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> We need more exotic fursonas. What I basically mean is species that *aren't based off of* *existing animals*, but designs made from scratch.



Well, that's just silly. Even designs made from scratch are based off elements of animal that have existed at some point or another. 

Just look at the character of the Beast from Disney's Beauty and the Beast. He's a huge mismash of animal traits but manages to stand on his own design wise.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 29, 2013)

We need more Mongooses and less canines.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Well, that's just silly. Even designs made from scratch are based off elements of animal that have existed at some point or another.
> 
> Just look at the character of the Beast from Disney's Beauty and the Beast. He's a huge mismash of animal traits but manages to stand on his own design wise.



What I basically meant was being based on animals in their entirety. Still, they can have different traits of such animals.

Also, we could have more demon fursonas as well as fursonas based on other mythical creatures other than dragons.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 29, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> We need more Mongooses and less canines.



Hmmmmm.

There does need to be more mongooses!

Now I wanna make a mongoose character!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 29, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> There does need to be more mongooses!
> 
> Now I wanna make a mongoose character!


We can make mongooses together.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 29, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> We can make mongooses together.



If you see my mongoose then Raptros can never satisfy you. :[


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 29, 2013)

Hewge said:


> If you see my mongoose then Raptros can never satisfy you. :[


Fuck you I'm a dragon. :V


----------



## Hewge (Sep 29, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Fuck you I'm a dragon. :V



I am Hewge.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 29, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I am Hewge.


So . . .
You're a water dog, yes? :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> What I basically meant was being based on animals in their entirety. Still, they can have different traits of such animals.
> 
> Also, we could have more demon fursonas as well as fursonas based on other mythical creatures other than dragons.



Well, don't forget the ever popular gryffons. I would personally like to see more mythical creatures myself. 

More unicorns, more hydras, more manticores, etc.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 29, 2013)

Forgot to mention, why not some more gargoyle fursonas? They could be inspired by the ones from the Disney show. Oh, and monsters too.

I know these aren't furry related and just anthro, why not have plant and plane sonas?


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 29, 2013)

More canines. Less felines. Canine master species.

But okay, here's my preferences:

More:
Border Collies
Pomeranians
Corgis
Golden Retrievers
Coyotes
Bears
Cats (I'll go ahead and say it, despite hating them, I don't see a whole lot of cat fursonas)
Wolves (fuck you, there's never enough wolf)

Less:
Scalies
Horses
Birds
Foxes

This list is riddled with bias, though. On a side note, I'm yours if you're anything on the more list (with the obvious exception of cats).


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't feel there should be 'less' of anything, really

More: Insects. These can be done so amazingly, but they get forgotten about. I have been wanting to make an insect character for a while now, but 'm waiting until my obsession with Stingmon dies down (which will probably never happen), otherwise I just see it being almost a carbon copy.

Now for the bias. More sergals.


----------



## Kantress (Sep 29, 2013)

More raccoon/canine hybrids. We need more 'coons with knots.


----------



## Wither (Sep 29, 2013)

Kantress said:


> More raccoon/canine hybrids. We need more 'coons with knots.


I'm sorry, what? 
Dick tumors are gross >:C


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> I'm sorry, what?
> Dick tumors are gross >:C



Stop picking on the redrocket lovers or I'm telling your daddy~~~


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Sep 30, 2013)

we need more hybrids! no monkeys or unorginal fursonas like sonic or rip offs of some other stuff


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> we need more hybrids!


I'd call for sarcasm here, but your own species and newness leads me to believe otherwise. 

We need no hybrids. We need more truly unique species that resemble anthro animals.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 30, 2013)

Wither said:


> I'm sorry, what?
> Dick tumors are gross >:C



It is a matter of great luck that I haven't seen one dick knot so far in this fandom? Or am I not looking hard enough.

Someone please tell me everyone talks about them now I feel like I'm missing out :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

Need more sexy robot chicks. :c


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Need more sexy robot chicks. :c



They exist, they're just extremely scarce.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11471587/ *(NSFW)*


----------



## PurryFurry (Sep 30, 2013)

More: 
Platypus
Lemurs
Alpacas
Seals
Sea Lions
Sea Cucumber (never seen it, would be really funny)


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 5, 2013)

I would really really like to see some crustacean anthros.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2013)

Mawr donkeys!


----------



## Jijix (Oct 5, 2013)

More lionesses. Lions seem well represented but there's very few maneless REAL hunters out there!
Less foxes I suppose? What really gets me though is characters that are grey with teal stripes, or characters that are light coloured with a darker secondary colour; eg white with a dark blue stomach/muzzle. Bleh!


----------



## MoonMoon (Oct 5, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> More:
> Sea Cucumber (never seen it, would be really funny)



This made my day x'D .. "Oh, I totally see myself as a sea cucumber ... Livin on the bottom of the sea..."


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 5, 2013)

Or better yet- actual cucumber. We absolutely need more plant fursonas! :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 6, 2013)

Jijix said:


> More lionesses. Lions seem well represented but there's very few maneless REAL hunters out there!


I agree. Lots of males, but where are the lionesses???


----------



## Manis Pan (Oct 6, 2013)

Less Dogs.
_I f*cking hate dogs._


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2013)

You can say fuck here, Manis. I mean...what else is F*ck going to mean anyway?


----------



## MoonMoon (Oct 6, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Or better yet- actual cucumber. We absolutely need more plant fursonas! :V



Would that acually count as furry though? Sure, plants are living beings... but so is mushrooms.. or bactria?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2013)

Furthermore cucumber furries would make very predictable porno.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 6, 2013)

But Cucurbitaceae has unisexual flowers, so cucumbers are strictly female part of the plant. So cucumber furry porn would be anything but predic-

Fuck. I hate myself for these thoughts.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> They exist, they're just extremely scarce.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11471587/ *(NSFW)*



That was...kinda the point of me posting in this thread. They're rare. My friend Pizzacat specializes in drawing them though.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 7, 2013)

Phyllostachys said:


> But Cucurbitaceae has unisexual flowers, so cucumbers are strictly female part of the plant. So cucumber furry porn would be anything but predic-
> 
> Fuck. I hate myself for these thoughts.



Damn you! You made me laugh cereal all over my keyboard!


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 7, 2013)

What do I think there should be more of? There are a lot of animals I like, but how many people like those animals. I cannot say I could really speak for everyone so I will just say: none. What animal should there be less of? Same thing: none. None of? None. Frankly, just let people make their fursona whatever they want.


----------



## Icky (Oct 7, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> What do I think there should be more of? There are a lot of animals I like, but how many people like those animals. I cannot say I could really speak for everyone so I will just say: none. What animal should there be less of? Same thing: none. None of? None. Frankly, just let people make their fursona whatever they want.



You missed the whole point of the thread, didn't you?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Icky said:


> You missed the whole point of the thread, didn't you?



he misses the point of every thread :v


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2013)

Icky said:


> You missed the whole point of the thread, didn't you?


And no one was surprised.


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 7, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> What do I think there should be more of? There are a lot of animals I like, but how many people like those animals. I cannot say I could really speak for everyone so I will just say: none. What animal should there be less of? Same thing: none. None of? None. Frankly, just let people make their fursona whatever they want.


Ahem:



> [h=2]Fursona species there should be more of, less of and none of in your opinion[/h]





> [h=2]more of, less of and none of in your opinion[/h]





> [h=2]in your opinion[/h]


Fuck everyone else's opinion, the OP is asking for _your_ opinion.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 7, 2013)

More everything. More furries. It's not like we have anything left to loose, anyway.


----------



## Sakura Yakushi (Feb 15, 2014)

One of my fursonas is a lovable Pitbull. There should be more Pits.


----------



## Rooko (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd love to see more scalies, even though my fursona is a wolf...


----------



## RabidLynx (Feb 16, 2014)

I have seen several lynxes. I have yet to see a Nekomata.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2014)

Less canines, felines, hybrids, dragons, mustelids.
More aliens, aquatic creatures, rodents.


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 16, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> More aliens



Do aliens even count? A lot of the time they're human-like anyway, you can't really 'anthro-fy' them. But I'd like to shown otherwise.

Anyhoo, I wanna see more birds, bird hybrids, feather's 'n beaks...avians in general. Birds are awesome.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 16, 2014)

Less wolves, gryphons and dragons (not including Lungs, those are cool and rare)
More Lungs, bighorn sheep, tree kangaroos, secretary birds, birds of paradise, monkey/apes, the list could go on actually...


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

We need moar foxies, moar wolfies, and less dogs. Oh and less MLP.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 16, 2014)

More big cats. I've only seen three (Including myself) on this forum, but some people don't display their fursonas.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 16, 2014)

I actually haven't seen too many cat furs... just, like, regular housecats. I wanna see more. And more 'coons, we need more raccoons. (huehuehue)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> Do aliens even count? A lot of the time they're human-like anyway, you can't really 'anthro-fy' them. But I'd like to shown otherwise.
> 
> Anyhoo, I wanna see more birds, bird hybrids, feather's 'n beaks...avians in general. Birds are awesome.


Aliens could look like anything. Could be an alien that has fur on it - see Chewbacca.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Cats, always cats :3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> We need moar foxies, moar wolfies



No. You see those the most. 

I agree with more birds of paradise and secretary birds though. You hardly ever get to see those.


----------



## DeCatt (Feb 17, 2014)

More of:

- Manuls. Seriously, check these things out, they're awesome
- Sergals that don't have their nightmare fuel junk out
- Pembroke Corgi master race
- Sharks, but only when done right, they're pretty badass
- Housecats
- Lynxes
- Deer

Less of:

- Chacats. Hate these stupid things to death.
- Fursonas based on copyrighted species/media (Pokemon, Digimon and stuff)
- Foxes and wolves. Yawn
- Citras. Thankfully they aren't that common.
- Sparkledogs
- Hedgehogs (in other words, shitty Sanic the Hegehoog recolors)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 17, 2014)

I just don't get all the fox hate...I know they're "maintream", but I still find them to be fascinating and mysterious creatures. Just their adaptabilty and cunning made them appealing to me, it's a great platform to build off of. That, and I just find them cool. I can't express how excited I was when I was in the woods hunting turkey last year, all ghillied up in brush along a stone wall, and had one pass close enough to me that I could have touched it...they're just amazing creatures.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 17, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> Less canines, felines, hybrids, dragons, mustelids.
> More aliens, aquatic creatures, rodents.



I wouldn't want to see more aliens. They often end up as a normal wolf-fox-thingy with "space superpowers" or random additional body parts. 

More rodents would be nice. Guinea pigs, degus, mice, squirrels.


----------



## Tica (Feb 17, 2014)

More rainforest creatures, like sloths, tapirs, anteaters, peccaries, capybara, toucans, parrots, poison dart frogs, etc. Rainforests have amazing biodiversity that the fandom hardly ever sees, imho. More cool mermaids and aquatic animals designed like the zora. More herbivores and prey animals in general. Monkey and ape 'sonas don't bother me really and there's a lot of really cool species of monkey out there.

Oh man, more armadillos would be really cool too. and big things like elephants, rhinos, and hippos. Someone mentioned lemurs, those too.

Fewer... copyright species like pokemon, weird-ass hybrids, made up species like sergals (I'm definitely not on the sergal bandwagon), and of course foxes, wolves, cats, dragons, horses, etc.


----------



## TheRH100 (Feb 17, 2014)

We need moar canines of all sorts. Mostly the kamikagayaki wolf, which is best wolf. We also need some more sergals.

And I wish there were less ponies and they would just have horses in their place.


----------



## magic-doogies (Feb 17, 2014)

Isn't this a pretty judgmental thread? While I can agree that there are certain fursonas that need more attention, to say that there should be less of X fursona is a bit mean.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 17, 2014)

More ghosts, I've only seen me and Hewge. Its lonely here in the afterlife!


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Moar non slutty female characters without obscenely big boobs/gluteus and that actually look beautiful without having to have a constant yiffy aura would be just wonderful.


----------



## Tica (Feb 17, 2014)

magic-doogies said:


> Isn't this a pretty judgmental thread? While I can agree that there are certain fursonas that need more attention, to say that there should be less of X fursona is a bit mean.



Imagine it more like, when new people come into the fandom, these are the kinds of fursonas they should be considering... rather than saying ALL FOXES GTFO


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 17, 2014)

More interesting concepts, not species necessarily. This fandom must have _some_â€‹ creative thinkers...

A zombie character would be radical.


----------



## Copycat (Feb 17, 2014)

Tica said:


> Imagine it more like, when new people come into the fandom, these are the kinds of fursonas they should be considering... rather than saying ALL FOXES GTFO



eh yeah, but if we really do like and connect with an animal that just happens to be popular, we shouldnt be shamed into wanting a fursona thats overdone. not saying that we are, but eh. different strokes.


----------



## Copycat (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> More interesting concepts, not species necessarily. This fandom must have _some_â€‹ creative thinkers...
> 
> A zombie character would be radical.



oh my god you are BRILLIANT. why did i never consider this??? as SOON as i read your post, i thought of the "zombie brush" on Neopets! they looked really cool, would you mind if i took this idea into consideration? im having a hard time picking out a fursona but i think im mostly torn between goat, and cat. for a few years i had the biggest obsession with zombies, this would be great to think about...


----------



## Machine (Feb 17, 2014)

Needs more insects.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Feb 17, 2014)

To be fair, if you don't have a good maker, it's probably a bad idea to ask for a dinosaur or other abnormal creature. I went with a feline species mostly so it would look good. 

I love hyenas, but it seems like there are too many of them.
MLPS. I'm alright with the show, but... Forgive me when I say this-- Most MLP fursuits don't look particularly good. I mean, I guess not that you should worry about what people think, but... Or maybe you should?


----------



## Carnau (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention more robots and androids please C:


----------



## DarkWolfBane (Feb 17, 2014)

i wouldnt mind seeing more rhinos. i know of one and hes adorable. a serval would be cool. house cats are a yes. never see regular house cats.

my main/first fursona is a wolf but i hardly ever focus on her..i focus more on my zebra who has a lot of meaning compared to my other characters..


----------



## TheRH100 (Feb 17, 2014)

Actually, something tells me that this thread lets people legally let out their inner "furry racist".


----------



## Tica (Feb 17, 2014)

Larkspur said:


> eh yeah, but if we really do like and connect with an animal that just happens to be popular, we shouldnt be shamed into wanting a fursona thats overdone. not saying that we are, but eh. different strokes.



To each their own *shrug*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> More ghosts, I've only seen me and Hewge. Its lonely here in the afterlife!



I was actually thinking in becoming a ghost :O


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I was actually thinking in becoming a ghost :O


We have cookies. :3


----------



## jorinda (Feb 18, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Moar non slutty female characters without obscenely big boobs/gluteus and that actually look beautiful without having to have a constant yiffy aura would be just wonderful.



I totally agree. 
Especially for crossdressing - I don't mind about guys with girly fursuits, but do you need to have boobs the size of watermelons?


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 18, 2014)

I didn't read all 17 pages- but I think some people may be seeing what's already out there and choosing because it's cool. 

I would love to see more cats- I'm dying to do a bengal cat (because I have some as pets) but have never seen a suit of one. 
Platypus, kiwi and more fantasy animals would be nice. I'd also love to see extinct mammals like the giant sloth.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd love to see more seal type fursonas, including sea lions and walruses. I'd also like to see some manatee fursonas.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2014)

Why not Zoidberg?


----------



## Harmonic Revelations (Feb 19, 2014)

_More:_

-Hybrids (Of any type); They have infinitely more potential to be original than simply being a wolf or cat, as there are many unique yet still good-looking combinations.
-Exotic mammals (i.e. Echidnas, Okapis); Again, about the originality thing.

_Less:
_
-Wolves; while they can be original, more often than not people just make them brown/white, call it a day and pass it off as being "original".

_None:
_
-Really, any race with god-like powers. Those are the only fursonas I take issue with.


----------



## friday13 (Feb 19, 2014)

We need more arachnids!  I'm the only one around right now that I've noticed.


----------



## RabidLynx (Feb 20, 2014)

Wolves and foxes can turn out to be cool, and a lot of times they do. But most of the time they're clones.

I would like to see more Nekomata/Bakeneko characters. Yeah, I've said it before but I'll explain why. I'm obsessed with Japanese stuff. I can't stand most anime, (some anime is cool but most of the time it's OOH NEKO KAWAII HEHEHEHE SO CUTE FLUFFY EEEEEEH! DDDD) BUT I'm in love with Japan. I love the mythology. Nekomatas are probably my favorite mythological creatures. They're cats whose tails have forked into two. They can stand up and bring back the dead. I would love to see more Nekomata/Bakeneko furs.

Aussiedoodles, collies, shiba inus, and dachshunds would be cool to see too.

I also don't think I've ever seen a part Timelord furry. Yes, I know, it's copyright stuff. Yell at me all you want. I think being like, a a fifth Timelord is more creative then the pokemon furries that I see all the time. Yeah, I know, it's not really "creative", but I have never seen a "Timefur", as I call them, out there.


----------



## Yarem4 (Feb 20, 2014)

would a platypus be considered a hybrid? regardless we need more!


----------



## Machine (Feb 20, 2014)

Yarem4 said:


> would a platypus be considered a hybrid? regardless we need more!


The platypus isn't a hybrid. Monotremes consist of the echidna and the platypus, and they are both egg-laying mammals.

Fun Fact!: Monotreme babies are called "puggles"! Awww!

Not-So-Fun Fact!: Male platypuses are venomous and their venom is capable of administering terrible pain to people. Nnnnope.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 20, 2014)

Larkspur said:


> oh my god you are BRILLIANT. why did i never consider this??? as SOON as i read your post, i thought of the "zombie brush" on Neopets! they looked really cool, would you mind if i took this idea into consideration? im having a hard time picking out a fursona but i think im mostly torn between goat, and cat. for a few years i had the biggest obsession with zombies, this would be great to think about...



Do it. It is your destiny. An undead cat that feints for no reason and eats tin cans, a ZomCatoat, if you will.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 20, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> BUT I'm in love with Japan. I love the mythology. Nekomatas are probably my favorite mythological creatures. They're cats whose tails have forked into two. They can stand up and bring back the dead. I would love to see more Nekomata/Bakeneko furs.



I want to draw a nekomata so bad now. Lots of nekomatas. Those just sound so cool!

Art block gone! THANK YOU!


----------



## Rhee (Feb 20, 2014)

we need more flora and inanimate object sonas


----------



## soak (Feb 20, 2014)

Hmm, I do think that there are quite a lot of wolves and foxes, but I wouldn't say that there should be less of them. If a wolf or a fox is what animal you feel represents you, don't hesitate to make it your 'sona because you feel unoriginal.

I'd like to see more bats, penguins, giraffes... Oh and more corgis. More corgis forever.


----------



## Yarem4 (Feb 20, 2014)

Rhee said:


> we need more flora and inanimate object sonas


you mean this?


----------



## Maugryph (May 25, 2014)

I don't mind wolves and foxes if there is lot of effort put into the design to make the fursona unique. The problem is that many fox and wolf fursonas look the same, many fox designs resemble popular fox characters in the media. To be honest, western dragons and tigers are a little over saturated. I would love to see more eastern dragons. Giraffes would be cool. Perhaps kangaroo, rhinos, and otters.


----------



## alphakitsune (May 25, 2014)

Rhee said:


> we need more flora and inanimate object sonas



I have been thinking of making an ent side-sona. Never really drew or developed it though :T


----------



## Tica (May 25, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> I have been thinking of making an ent side-sona. Never really drew or developed it though :T



me too ~ Ents are the bomb


----------



## TheFearlessHyena (May 26, 2014)

I'm a working man, so I am not into sitting around the house wishing that I was another creature, but I would like to see more goats, Ibex and rams at the fur meets. The horned animals are cool, my wife and I can yell go@ when we see one and the Hyena characters can hunt them. Fun Fun Fun


----------



## auronreveral (May 27, 2014)

More: mustelids, sloths~, bats and spiders(non-black widow), bears who aren't obese

Less: fox ,wolves, huskies and german shepherds, sparklefurs are a given, dragons


----------



## Pantheros (May 27, 2014)

More of: big cats, eagles, dragons, sharks.
less of: otters, sergals, sparkle wolfes, dogs, cats.
none of: moles, fish, insects, sloths, snails.

Just my personal opinion....


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 27, 2014)

Cats, we shall dominate this world!



TheFearlessHyena said:


> *I'm a working man, so I am not into  sitting around the house wishing that I was another creature*, but I  would like to see more goats, Ibex and rams at the fur meets. The horned  animals are cool, my wife and I can yell go@ when we see one and the  Hyena characters can hunt them. Fun Fun Fun



Why is this remark relevant?
[video=youtube_share;RFZrzg62Zj0]http://youtu.be/RFZrzg62Zj0[/video]


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 28, 2014)

TheFearlessHyena said:


> *I'm a working man, so I am not into sitting around the house wishing that I was another creature*, but I would like to see more goats, Ibex and rams at the fur meets. The horned animals are cool, my wife and I can yell go@ when we see one and the Hyena characters can hunt them. Fun Fun Fun



I go to school full time plus a weekend job, yet here I am killing time as a pokÃ©kin.


----------



## The_Lone_Rangerover (May 28, 2014)

I'd love to see some elephant furs who aren't in danger of needing a coronary.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 28, 2014)

More sharks. I love a lot of the shark-sonas (especially the punk ones)
Can't really think of anything I'd care for less of.

God, no pokefurs though. Or sonicsonas or ponysonas please


----------



## Armored Chocobo (May 29, 2014)

Less: Western Dragons, Foxes, Wolves, Otters

None: Ponies, Pokemon, Sonic-esque, ridiculous Hybrids.

More: Birds, especially more exotic birds like Birds of Paradise, Woodpeckers, and I've also seen only like 2-3 dedicated Chocobo. I'd also like to see more exotic dragons like Furry Falkor-lookin dragons. Pretty much if it's exotic and original make more of them.


----------



## Tica (May 29, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> More of: big cats, eagles, dragons, sharks.
> less of: otters, sergals, sparkle wolfes, dogs, cats.
> none of: moles, fish, insects, *sloths*, snails.
> 
> Just my personal opinion....



......... I was with you until you said that

now we are mortal enemies.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 29, 2014)

Discrimination in the fandom? xD


----------



## Auramaru (May 30, 2014)

More: EASTERN DRAGONS, alligators, crocodiles, bears?, giraffes, pokÃ©mon (damn right I said it, now shoot me!)
Less: foxes, wolves (do you really have no desire for individuality? ... None... at all...?)
None: hybrids (they're creepy as shit).


----------



## Tica (May 30, 2014)

Auramaru said:


> None: hybrids (they're creepy as shit).



I wouldn't really mind more real-life hybrids: mules, ligers, zonkeys, savannah cats. And of course dog breed and cat breed hybrids also exist IRL (labradoodles, etc). 

Hybrids because someone couldn't pick a single species and stick with it? boring...


----------



## RedDagger (May 30, 2014)

Auramaru said:


> Less: foxes, wolves (do you really have no desire for individuality? ... None... at all...?)



I dunno, it's better that people pick what they like instead of trying to be special - that can come afterwards in things such as markings, colour, personality and the like. Foxes, wolves and dragons are more prominent in cultures, so it's just going to be that they're more popular where animals are concerned. 

Anyway, I wanna see more birds. Crows, robins, red kites, flamingos, whatever.


----------



## Auramaru (May 30, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> I dunno, it's better that people pick what they like instead of trying to be special - that can come afterwards in things such as markings, colour, personality and the like. Foxes, wolves and dragons are more prominent in cultures, so it's just going to be that they're more popular where animals are concerned.
> 
> Anyway, I wanna see more birds. Crows, robins, red kites, flamingos, whatever.



I said it moreso as a joke, but after reading it again I feel like an ass.  Idunno, I value uniqueness and individuality a little bit more than I should, but I also strongly agree with what you said... so I'm a little conflicted.  *Revelations from forums*


----------



## RedDagger (May 30, 2014)

Auramaru said:


> I said it moreso as a joke, but after reading it again I feel like an ass.  Idunno, I value uniqueness and individuality a little bit more than I should, but I also strongly agree with what you said... so I'm a little conflicted.  *Revelations from forums*



Y'know, I didn't think of that when reading your post. Guess I take anything without smileys far too seriously :V

Ooh, I got another one: hedgehogs. Hedgehogs are associated with sonic a lot of them time, but 'real' ones are awesome too!


----------



## Rhee (May 30, 2014)

MORE BUGS


----------



## Ironsoup (May 31, 2014)

*More! More! More!*

 1. _Plant-based Fursonas:_ Currently we have an infestation of zoomorphic fursonas. I believe this to be a major gridlock on the flow of creativity, and as such, advocate for the creation of such varied forms as: anthropomorphic dandelions, lumbering oak trees, exploding cacti, space fungi, and an experimental hybrid between cellar spiders and venus fly-traps.

 2. _Mechanistic Fursonas: _While the unification of flora and fauna is good on it's own, I also believe there needs to be more inorganic-based fursonas, such as: steam-powered vultures, cybernetic jellyfish, sentient neutron stars, and talking milk bottles. Combined with the form, function, and flair of the animalistic it could significantly expand the avenues of self-expression.

 3. _Supernatural Fursonas:_ As the naming suggests, these fursonas would go above and beyond the known physical constraints of reality to create a truly limitless potential. Examples could range from the benign, such as nature spirits, sprites, angels, spectres, poltergeists et. al. to the more esoteric such as omnipresent immaterial deities and hyperdimensional tulpas.

 4. _Mythological Fursonas:_ While mythological creatures are the drinking well of modern fantasy -- dragons, griffins ect. -- I do believe that our present selections are woefully inadequate and usually eurocentric to boot. What about including more ouroboros, basilisks, cockatrices, harpies, salamanders, sphinxes, and manticores?

*A Little Less!*

 1. _Canidae, Felidae:_ â€¦

*None at All?*

 1. â€¦

And that's about all I can think of.


----------



## Pantheros (May 31, 2014)

Tica said:


> ......... I was with you until you said that
> 
> now we are mortal enemies.


yeah, i knew you would reespont to my post lol...
anyways, i love normal sloths! however anthropomorphic versions creep me out


----------

